# Estrelas em movimento e a piscarem.



## Andre Barbosa (7 Jun 2015 às 03:53)

Olá. O título pode não ser o mais correcto, mas hoje vi uma coisa que nunca tinha visto.
Estava em Vila Verde por volta da meia noite, com os meus Pais e um casal amigo, quando reparamos que ao fundo vinham centenas de estrelas em movimento considerado lento, e a piscarem abundantemente. Foi-se aproximando, até que passou mesmo por cima de nós. Eram centenas de pontos (ao que eu chamo estrelas), que se foram separando e cada vez mais lentas. O mais estranho foi que depois, as estrelas voltaram-se a juntar e foram desaparecendo, mas sempre em constante festival luminoso. Tentamos filmar de todas as maneiras, mas só tínhamos os telemóveis e não conseguimos registar o momento. Tudo isto demorou cerca de 5 minutos, e ficamos todos fascinados pelo fenómeno. 
Vieram-me logo dizer que estava tolinho ou que eram balões como se usam agora nas festas. Mas não sou ignorante e também já vi desses balões e sei perfeitamente que isto foi um fenómeno da natureza.
Além disso, não estava sozinho. Perguntei a vários amigos meus de Braga se viram algo, mas nada feito.

Alguém sabe do que se poderá tratar?

Obrigado.


----------



## StormRic (7 Jun 2015 às 07:13)

Andre Barbosa disse:


> Olá. O título pode não ser o mais correcto, mas hoje vi uma coisa que nunca tinha visto.
> Estava em Vila Verde por volta da meia noite, com os meus Pais e um casal amigo, quando reparamos que ao fundo vinham centenas de estrelas em movimento considerado lento, e a piscarem abundantemente. Foi-se aproximando, até que passou mesmo por cima de nós. Eram centenas de pontos (ao que eu chamo estrelas), que se foram separando e cada vez mais lentas. O mais estranho foi que depois, as estrelas voltaram-se a juntar e foram desaparecendo, mas sempre em constante festival luminoso. Tentamos filmar de todas as maneiras, mas só tínhamos os telemóveis e não conseguimos registar o momento. Tudo isto demorou cerca de 5 minutos, e ficamos todos fascinados pelo fenómeno.
> Vieram-me logo dizer que estava tolinho ou que eram balões como se usam agora nas festas. Mas não sou ignorante e também já vi desses balões e sei perfeitamente que isto foi um fenómeno da natureza.
> Além disso, não estava sozinho. Perguntei a vários amigos meus de Braga se viram algo, mas nada feito.
> ...



O céu estava limpo? Viam-se as estrelas (as verdadeiras)? Qual a direcção do movimento das luzinhas? Eram mesmo "centenas"? Pareciam que estavam muito altas ou baixas? Como é que apareceram e desapareceram, por se ocultarem no horizonte (qual era o horizonte que limitava a vista do céu?) ou por diminuirem de luminosidade? O que significa "separando", lateralmente e continuando em trajectórias paralelas ou com movimentos erráticos? Talvez um desenho, um esboço mesmo simples permita perceber melhor.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Jun 2015 às 11:37)

Eu inicialmente diria que eram esses tais balões de festas, mas se dizes que não eram... Talvez um bando de pirilampos


----------



## Andre Barbosa (7 Jun 2015 às 13:01)

O céu estava limpo e viam-se todas as estrelas.
Estavam muito altas. Os pontos eram do tamanho das estrelas e luz também, só que piscando. Quando as vimos estavam ao longe, mas a virem na nossa direcção muito devagar. Eram centenas sim, que depois foram continuando o caminho e desapareceram, mas todos reparamos que parece que se aproximaram, e foram ficando vez mais longe, ao ponto de não conseguirmos ver mais a piscar.
Não eram balões. Eu já vi esses balões e não tem nada a ver. Via-se perfeitamente que eram estrelas, algo diferente a que nunca assistimos.


----------



## Brunomc (7 Jun 2015 às 13:19)

Dá para meteres aqui os videos ? Só para ter uma ideia dessas estrelas


----------



## Andre Barbosa (7 Jun 2015 às 13:53)

Não tenho vídeos. Tentámos filmar tudo mas com os telemóveis não conseguimos apanhar nada :/


----------



## João Pedro (7 Jun 2015 às 14:35)

http://ufoportugal.blogspot.pt/2013/07/aglomerado-de-estrelas-move-se-em-vilar.html

Parece que o "fenómeno" é relativamente comum...


----------



## StormRic (8 Jun 2015 às 01:31)

João Pedro disse:


> http://ufoportugal.blogspot.pt/2013/07/aglomerado-de-estrelas-move-se-em-vilar.html
> 
> Parece que o "fenómeno" é relativamente comum...



Comum mas inexplicado. Enquanto não houver um registo em imagem é difícil tirar conclusões tais como velocidades, altitudes, distâncias. Imaginemos um bando de aves cada uma com uma luzinha, penso que a dinâmica do conjunto será parecida com o que foi testemunhado. Portanto numa primeira abordagem aos observadores pede-se que tentem imaginar as condições da cena substituindo o ambiente nocturno por diurno e as luzes por aves, e então descrevam as diferenças nos movimentos observados e se poderá haver alguma semelhança apenas a nível do movimento. Não estou com isto a sugerir que sejam aves, luminosas, claro, mas é para ter um ponto de partida e comparação.
E se fôr um enxame de pirilampos? Neste caso voariam muito mais baixo, mas num céu escuro de estrelas não seria possível distinguir as sua luzinhas das luz das estrelas, excepto porque estariam em movimento. Poderá haver migrações de enxames de pirilampos? A altura em que foi feita a observação coincide com uma situação meteorológica marcante com massas de ar bastante quente e seco que podem obrigar os insectos a mudarem de local para terem condições de sobrevivência, migrações, portanto.
Talvez a opinião de um conhecedor de insectos com bio-luminescência seja útil.
Inseri assim uma mensagem neste tópico:
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/vaga-lumes-de-portugal.2213/page-15#post-492251


----------



## Andre Barbosa (8 Jun 2015 às 03:11)

Não imaginam o meu desespero por não ter a minha máquina comigo. Tenho a certeza que teria conseguido registar o momento. Tentei com todos os telemóveis que ali tinha e nada feito, impossível.
Como disse, eram pontos iguais às estrelas, mesma altitude (aparentemente), mas sempre em movimento como se fosse mesmo um enxame, piscando sucessivamente. Portanto, não seriam pirilampos. Estavam mesmo muito alto, percebendo-se perfeitamente os milhares de kms de distância.


----------



## Ruipedroo (8 Jun 2015 às 04:52)

Já vi algo idêntico uma vez em 2012 e ainda por cima na noite das Perseidas (chuva de meteoros).

Quando observava atentamente o céu deparei-me assim com um bando de luzes brancas a piscar e em movimento lento. Mais pequenas que as estrelas. Estavam muito alto mesmo e  também eram bastantes.

Como foi naquela noite, eu e quem estava comigo associamos logo a um fenómeno astronómico. Mas não deve passar de algo com mão humana, ainda por cima a piscar. Não me parece que hajam estrelas que se apaguem e acendam repetidamente. Mas de facto na hora isto mexe com uma pessoa e ficamos a pensar de tudo.


----------



## bluejay (8 Jun 2015 às 10:41)

Possivelmente balões LED, em algum casamento nas redondezas. Cada vez estão mais na moda.


----------



## StormRic (8 Jun 2015 às 17:04)

Andre Barbosa disse:


> Estavam mesmo muito alto, percebendo-se perfeitamente os milhares de kms de distância.



"Milhares de kms de distância"? Como é que numa observação nocturna de luzes idênticas a estrelas pode ser avaliada a distância nessa ordem de grandeza? Porque não podem ser muito mais próximas?



Ruipedroo disse:


> Já vi algo idêntico uma vez em 2012 e ainda por cima na noite das Perseidas (chuva de meteoros).
> 
> Quando observava atentamente o céu deparei-me assim com um bando de luzes brancas a piscar e em movimento lento. Mais pequenas que as estrelas. Estavam muito alto mesmo e também eram bastantes.



Faço a mesma pergunta: como é que se pode afirmar que estavam muito alto? "Mais pequenas que as estrelas"? A comparação é com estrelas de que magnitude? As estrelas observáveis, à excepção do sol, não têm dimensão, são pontos de luz mais ou menos brilhante medida numa escala de magnitudes, desde -2, -1 ou 0 para as mais brilhantes até valores  6, 7, etc que correspondem a brilhos para além do que a nossa visão permite distinguir. Tomando um mapa do céu nocturno pode ser útil comparar o brilho dessas luzes com o de estrelas facilmente referenciáveis e assim atribuir uma magnitude às luzes.

Outro aspectos: havia pequenos grupos de algumas luzes que não variavam de distância entre si, mantinham uma posição relativa fixa? Eram todas de mesma côr? Qual a velocidade de deslocamento angular?

Para a avaliação da velocidade pode-se usar um mapa de estrelas e apreciar em quanto tempo as luzes percorriam uma distância correspondente, por exemplo, ao comprimento aparente da Ursa Major.
Ainda não foi referida a direcção do movimento geral das luzes, de oeste para leste, sul para norte?
O facto de estes fenómenos nunca serem testemunhados simultâneamente de muitos lugares diferentes mostra que não ocorrem a grande altitude ou mesmo no espaço exterior.
Só lançando as observações num mapa, localizando-as geograficamente, se pode avançar na investigação.

Três hipóteses em aberto:
- Balões LED
- Enxame de insectos luminescentes
- Esquadrilhas de aviões ou outras aeronaves a grande altitude.


----------



## trepkos (9 Jun 2015 às 00:05)

Isso é ovnis.

Chama o tipo do canal história.


----------



## StormRic (9 Jun 2015 às 00:25)

trepkos disse:


> Isso é ovnis.
> 
> Chama o tipo do canal história.



Que são Objectos Voadores Não Identificados, até aí todos concordamos...


----------



## Vince (9 Jun 2015 às 22:34)

Devem ser balões com leds. No link que o João Pedro  colocou, se reparares nos muitos comentários de pessoas a dizer que viram o mesmo, é quase tudo ao sábado ou domingo. Casamentos... perto da meia noite mandam isso para o ar.

Como o stormrick referiu, como consegues perceber a altitude de uma luz no céu ? É bastante complicado. É fácil reconhecer um avião em altitude de cruzeiro a 10km porque estamos habituados a vê-los, pela velocidade, intensidade da luz, a presença de luzes de cores distintas, ritmo do strobe, etc, ou perceber que ele voa mais baixo numa aproximação para Pedras Rubras por exemplo. Mas se vires o transito da ISS num dia de boa magnitude, muita gente acha que é um avião a voar muito alto, contudo a estação está a 400km de altitude. E a magnitude ser equivalente a um planeta a milhões de kms ou mesmo a uma estrela a anos-luz...

Balões festivos com hélio podem subir até aos 2/3km até estoirarem ou esvaziarem, só percebes que são balões na fase inicial onde  são largados, depois quando estão mais altos são um estranho enxame de luzes levado pelo vento. Nos casamentos geralmente a malta mais endinheirada disposta a enviar este lixo todo para o ar compram um balão por convidado, e há casamentos com centenas de convidados.

De qualquer forma tens ideia da direcção ? Nesse dia e a essa hora havia pouco ou nenhum vento junto à superfície, mas mais acima até aonde chegam os balões a direcção era para noroeste.


----------



## Orion (9 Jun 2015 às 23:03)

Vince disse:


> Devem ser balões com leds.



Ou algo semelhante:




Claro que só estando lá. Descredibilizar é fácil.


----------



## Vince (9 Jun 2015 às 23:14)

Para esses não precisas de ir à China, tens os balões do São João já daqui a 2 semanas, são lançados aos milhares 
Por acaso bem perigosos, volta e meia provocam incêndios, mas tal como os foguetes, a tradição  é mais forte que o risco.
Neste caso piscavam, como é habitual nos balões de leds.


----------



## irpsit (24 Jun 2015 às 23:26)

Ainda que gozem com o assunto, uma vez em Agosto 1999 vi algo que só posso descrever como uma nave espacial a cerca de 100 metros de distância, na Serra da Padrela em Trás os Montes. Era um objecto tal como um disco voador dos filmes, mas com luzes bem fortes e silencioso, e em rotação. Não fui o único a ver e passado dois dias os jornais e telejornal estava com a notícia. Desde então, que como astrónomo amador mudei a minha perspectiva e sei que existem ovnis, só não sei a sua origem. Só sei que essa noite foi dos momentos com mais choque e adrenalina que alguma vez tive. O que mais me espanta é existir tanto gozo sobre o assunto. Mas o que é certo é que algo existe, e das duas uma, ou são seres extraterrestres ou são naves secretas dos militares. Por mais que tentem encontrar explicações alternativas, eu digo que era claramente uma coisa tirada dum filme do Spielberg. Logo é um objecto artificial e ainda por cima muito perto de onde eu estava. Por ser algo tão radical, e fazerem-se tantos fakes e gozos, já ninguém leva o assunto a sério.

Os meus pais no ano passado viram o mesmo fenómeno do que tu. E ainda por cima em pleno Porto. Eram 3h da manhã. Descreveram como centenas de estrelas como se tratasse de uma formação de aviões a voarem juntos mas obviamente muito distantes e de noite.

Por último, uma vez na Islândia, enquanto olhava as estrelas sob um céu extraordinariamente escuro, inicialmente vi dois pontos luminosos, que pensava ser a ISS e um vaivém de cargo atrás. Mas a certa altura pararam e mudam de direcção fazendo um L e depois surge um terceiro, quarto, quinto objecto, nas proximidades dessa zona no céu, noutras trajectórias. Estava novamente estupefacto. Pois os satélites não fazem essas trajectórias. Só podem ser veículos que usam uma tecnologia que ainda não temos ou conhecemos. O que me questiono, é se eu e muita gente os vê, então também aparecem nos radares e pessoal como os militares têm que saber da sua existência.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Jun 2015 às 23:53)

irpsit disse:


> Ainda que gozem com o assunto, uma vez em Agosto 1999 vi algo que só posso descrever como uma nave espacial a cerca de 100 metros de distância, na Serra da Padrela em Trás os Montes. Era um objecto tal como um disco voador dos filmes, mas com luzes bem fortes e silencioso, e em rotação. Não fui o único a ver e passado dois dias os jornais e telejornal estava com a notícia. Desde então, que como astrónomo amador mudei a minha perspectiva e sei que existem ovnis, só não sei a sua origem. Só sei que essa noite foi dos momentos com mais choque e adrenalina que alguma vez tive. O que mais me espanta é existir tanto gozo sobre o assunto. Mas o que é certo é que algo existe, e das duas uma, ou são seres extraterrestres ou são naves secretas dos militares. Por mais que tentem encontrar explicações alternativas, eu digo que era claramente uma coisa tirada dum filme do Spielberg. Logo é um objecto artificial e ainda por cima muito perto de onde eu estava. Por ser algo tão radical, e fazerem-se tantos fakes e gozos, já ninguém leva o assunto a sério.
> 
> Os meus pais no ano passado viram o mesmo fenómeno do que tu. E ainda por cima em pleno Porto. Eram 3h da manhã. Descreveram como centenas de estrelas como se tratasse de uma formação de aviões a voarem juntos mas obviamente muito distantes e de noite.
> 
> Por último, uma vez na Islândia, enquanto olhava as estrelas sob um céu extraordinariamente escuro, inicialmente vi dois pontos luminosos, que pensava ser a ISS e um vaivém de cargo atrás. Mas a certa altura pararam e mudam de direcção fazendo um L e depois surge um terceiro, quarto, quinto objecto, nas proximidades dessa zona no céu, noutras trajectórias. Estava novamente estupefacto. Pois os satélites não fazem essas trajectórias. Só podem ser veículos que usam uma tecnologia que ainda não temos ou conhecemos. O que me questiono, é se eu e muita gente os vê, então também aparecem nos radares e pessoal como os militares têm que saber da sua existência.



9 de Julho de 1999?







http://ovni.do.sapo.pt/principal/clasport/StaComRossas/StCRossas.htm

https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/pt.ciencia.geral/6HA1SA_URu0


----------



## irpsit (25 Jun 2015 às 12:06)

Sim exactamente Duarte. Foi nesse dia.

Aminha localização foi perto de Carrazedo de Montenegro, ligeiramente a sudoeste em direcção à Serra da Padrela.

Obviamente surpreendeu-me dois dias depois ver isto no telejornal pois na altura pensava que só eu tinha visto. E mais surpreendente oi eu ter sabido que esta notícia era de uma observação perto de Bragança, ou seja a quase 100km a leste de onde estava, e tinha sido durante o dia, enquanto a minha experiência foi ao início da noite.

Naquela altura senti a sensação de sanidade mental, em saber que não tinha sido único.

Como eu sou astrónomo amador praticamente desde puto, na altura tinha 17 anos e levei o telescópio e binóculos para casa duns amigos lá  em Carrazedo. Desloquei-me para a serra eram cerca de 21h ou 22h, estava a ver o Vénus no telescópio, a oeste, e nisto enquanto o tiro e ponho o olho na ocular, reparei que havia uma luz por perto do lado esquerdo (a sul) e pensava ser ou uma estrela cadente que tinha flashado ou alguém com uma lanterna ou algo assim. Na altura isto era importante porque sendo noite, não quero estar a deparar-me com um proprietário chato de uma terra a questionar-se o que eu ando ali a fazer ali à noite. Depois, um min depois, reparei o mesmo do lado direito e então aí senti algum nervosismo pois senti que podia estar ali alguém perto. Mais uns momentos à frente, enquanto estava com o olho no telescópio fui iluminado por uma forte luz, e reparo no disco voador mesmo à minha frente e acima de mim, pertíssimo. Fiquei absolutamente em choque e recordo-me bem de ter perdido a sensação de tempo, portanto pareceu-me ter ficado vários segundos estatelado a olhar para aquilo a mover-se à minha frente. Na realidade nos dias seguintes a sensação da perda de tempo perturbou-me um pouco, mas eu racionalizei que um forte choque pode causar isso no corpo. Eu tinha os binóculos ao peito na altura mas nem sequer pensei em usá-los, aquilo tava mesmo ao pé de mim mas sobretudo eu estava em choque. Mas mal aquilo desapareceu súbitamente de modo algo irreal, eu peguei logo nos binóculos e tentei pesquisar todo o horizonte durante minutos. Fui para casa absolutamente chocado e na altura não contei o que se passou aos meus amigos nem família. Foi com a notícia na tv, dois dias depois, que eu lá me abrir e contei o que se passou.

Eu era um céptico de discos voadores até à altura, algo absolutamente normal na comunidade de astrónomos, e ainda por cima sendo eu uma pessoa que era muito científica. Quer dizer dizia que eram sobretudo invenções das pessoas ou pessoas a ver aviões, balões, o vénus, satélites, etc. Mas passei logo de céptico ao outro lado da questão, nesse instante.

Nos meses seguintes dediquei a pesquisar na internet todo o tipo de cenas, teorias da conspiração, notícias, enfim, a única conclusão sólida que tirei é que existe na verdade tecnologia avançada, agora quem vai lá dentro é que não sei. E desde então,só tive essa experiência na Islândia, mas foi algo muito pequeno comparado com o que vi em 1999. Mas essa experiência serviu para me relembrar o que existe por aí, que mal conhecemos.

Devido ao choque que tive, e devido à estranha sensação de tempo, não me sinto com confiança para dizer se o objectivo media x ou y de comprimento. Foi tudo algo surreal. Mas eu hoje estimo um objecto com a dimensão de um pequeno avião ou avioneta, a cerca de 50-100 metros de distância, e a cerca de 100 metros acima do solo. Movendo lentamente a uma velocidade similar à de um carro ou helicóptero. Depois desapareceu subitamente. E supostamente, se era o mesmo objecto de Sta Comba de Rossas, então fez uns 100km em várias horas. (E nesse intervalo de tempo, onde esteve o objecto?)

Se querem ver algo, façam isto, ide para zonas remotas e olhem para o céu. Provavelmente vão aumentar as probabilidades de ver algo. Embora não esperem muito. Pelo menos vão ver céus absolutamente escuros e desenvolver a vossa paixão pela astronomia. Agora digo-vos que há muita gente que já teve experiências como eu, mas não as conta por alguma vergonha do ridículo. Como é que sei disto? Porque eu adoptei a atitude de partilhar isto com muita gente que vou conhecendo e volta e meia encontro alguém que já experienciou algo significativo.

Há pelo menos um factor que, a ter que ser aberto convosco, partilho aqui.
Quando era pequeno tinha sonhos com discos voadores. E nunca percebia porquê. Naturalmente enquanto puto adorava filmes de ficção científica. E claro depois apaixonei-me pela astronomia. Talvez seja uma coincidência, ou talvez haja aí algo que eu não compreenda. Estejam à vontade para dar teorias.


----------



## StormRic (19 Jul 2015 às 00:17)

Andre Barbosa disse:


> Olá. O título pode não ser o mais correcto, mas hoje vi uma coisa que nunca tinha visto.
> Estava em Vila Verde por volta da meia noite, com os meus Pais e um casal amigo, quando reparamos que ao fundo vinham centenas de estrelas em movimento considerado lento, e a piscarem abundantemente. Foi-se aproximando, até que passou mesmo por cima de nós. Eram centenas de pontos (ao que eu chamo estrelas), que se foram separando e cada vez mais lentas. O mais estranho foi que depois, as estrelas voltaram-se a juntar e foram desaparecendo, mas sempre em constante festival luminoso. Tentamos filmar de todas as maneiras, mas só tínhamos os telemóveis e não conseguimos registar o momento. Tudo isto demorou cerca de 5 minutos, e ficamos todos fascinados pelo fenómeno.
> Vieram-me logo dizer que estava tolinho ou que eram balões como se usam agora nas festas. Mas não sou ignorante e também já vi desses balões e sei perfeitamente que isto foi um fenómeno da natureza.
> Além disso, não estava sozinho. Perguntei a vários amigos meus de Braga se viram algo, mas nada feito.
> ...



Isto é parecido?

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/luzes-cintilantes.8325/#post-498769


----------



## Profetaa (24 Ago 2015 às 00:10)

Pessoal tenho uma empresa de animação, já tenho feito várias largadas de balões com leds e posso garantir-vos que cada uma é diferente, os balões junta,-se e depois separam-se, formam linhas rectas, corações, etc....já aconteceu voltarem para trás....depende do que encontram lá em cima, das "correntes de ar"


----------



## Carla Chavinha (15 Set 2015 às 01:29)

Boa noite ! Eu vi Ontem tal e qual a sua descrição, eu e o meu marido!!
 Nunca vi nada assim...era perto da meia noite,ia a passar de carro na zona Azoia-Leiria,quando avistei luzes no céu,fiquei estupefacta !!no primeiro segundo pensei serem foguetes,para os lados da igreja,no 2° segundo vi algo estranho,fiquei surpresa com o k via,e só dizia" ai!k é akilo?estrelas?? Tão bonito,encosta o carro" fomos virar ,saímos do carro e ficamos maravilhados com "aquilo" 
parecia 1 bando enorme de pássaros ,todos iluminados a piscarem,centenas deles,abaixo das nuvens,pouco mais alto k as casas,pareciam estrelas de cor azulada todas a piscarem
Mandei


----------



## Carla Chavinha (15 Set 2015 às 01:40)

Estrelas a piscarem todas na mesma direcção, sentido Este,muito baixas,centenas delas,e uma atraz mais afastada,ainda durou uns longos 5/6 minutos,foi lindo ver,mas ao mesmo tempo assustador por ser tão estranho!
Tentei filmar,mas de nada valeu,ser de noite e tlm  
E garanto-vos ,não foi nada do k para aki falam,balões, etc! Eu vi um fenómeno, eu e o meu marido  muito lindo


----------



## StormRic (15 Set 2015 às 03:12)

Carla Chavinha disse:


> E garanto-vos ,não foi nada do k para aki falam,balões



Olá, bem vinda ao fórum.

Já presenciou todas as ocorrências que são relatadas relacionadas com balões?
Porque diz que não é nada desse tipo? Uma coisa é ter visto algumas vezes largadas desses balões ao pé, em que se distingue que são balões, outra coisa é ver esse conjunto de luzes ao longe, desde uma zona que está escura, quando a única coisa distinguível são as luzinhas.

Ontem perto da meia-noite significa há três horas atrás, dia 14 depois das 23h por exemplo, ou há mais de 24 horas, dia 14 pouco depois das 0:00 ou dia 13 pouco antes da meia noite? Efectivamente o vento esteve de oeste. Algo sem movimento próprio e levado pelo vento seguiria em grupo na direcção Este. "Muito baixas" reforça a ideia de que era algo que veio de baixo, "pouco mais alto que as casas".
Quando diz que durou 5/6 minutos, como é que acabou? As luzes extinguiram-se mesmo quando pela sua posição ainda poderiam ser vistas ou deixaram de se ver porque ficaram ocultas atrás de casas, árvores, etc.?




Profetaa disse:


> Pessoal tenho uma empresa de animação, já tenho feito várias largadas de balões com leds e posso garantir-vos que cada uma é diferente, os balões junta,-se e depois separam-se, formam linhas rectas, corações, etc....já aconteceu voltarem para trás....depende do que encontram lá em cima, das "correntes de ar"


----------



## Cristiana (25 Set 2015 às 10:38)

bom dia... a noite passada aconteceu-me a mim presenciar esta mesma situação descrita! Várias pessoas viram e quando comentava-mos, alguém dizia que seriam balões, porque teria visto a largada em conjunto com fogo de artificio. Mas na realidade, por mais que a luz fosse parecida. Era a forma como elas se movimentam. Verdade que liguei para outro ponto do pais para ver se conseguiam visualizar o mesmo que nós, e de facto não viam nada... Verdade que tudo indica serem balões, mas ao mesmo tempo ficou sempre aquela duvida pelo movimento que fizeram. Pois se não forem mesmo estrelas, é interessante a movimentação destes ''balões'', pois levavam uma rota em linha recta, passaram a um aglomerado e ficaram parados algum tempo, alguns segundos depois movimentam-se em linha recta até que desaparecem todos por completo!


----------



## Profetaa (25 Set 2015 às 22:24)

Cristiana disse:


> bom dia... a noite passada aconteceu-me a mim presenciar esta mesma situação descrita! Várias pessoas viram e quando comentava-mos, alguém dizia que seriam balões, porque teria visto a largada em conjunto com fogo de artificio. Mas na realidade, por mais que a luz fosse parecida. Era a forma como elas se movimentam. Verdade que liguei para outro ponto do pais para ver se conseguiam visualizar o mesmo que nós, e de facto não viam nada... Verdade que tudo indica serem balões, mas ao mesmo tempo ficou sempre aquela duvida pelo movimento que fizeram. Pois se não forem mesmo estrelas, é interessante a movimentação destes ''balões'', pois levavam uma rota em linha recta, passaram a um aglomerado e ficaram parados algum tempo, alguns segundos depois movimentam-se em linha recta até que desaparecem todos por completo!



Realizo regularmente laragadas de balões, e esse movimento que refere, já assisti parecido....se não fosse eu que tivesse feito tambem acharia estranho, já me aconteceu eles voltarem para trás e mudarem de direcção repentinamente, julgo ter a ver como o vento "se comporta lá em cima"....


----------



## StormRic (26 Set 2015 às 21:09)

Cristiana disse:


> bom dia... a noite passada aconteceu-me a mim presenciar esta mesma situação descrita! Várias pessoas viram e quando comentava-mos, alguém dizia que seriam balões, porque teria visto a largada em conjunto com fogo de artificio. Mas na realidade, por mais que a luz fosse parecida. Era a forma como elas se movimentam. Verdade que liguei para outro ponto do pais para ver se conseguiam visualizar o mesmo que nós, e de facto não viam nada... Verdade que tudo indica serem balões, mas ao mesmo tempo ficou sempre aquela duvida pelo movimento que fizeram. Pois se não forem mesmo estrelas, é interessante a movimentação destes ''balões'', pois levavam uma rota em linha recta, passaram a um aglomerado e ficaram parados algum tempo, alguns segundos depois movimentam-se em linha recta até que desaparecem todos por completo!



Antes de mais, bem vinda ao fórum.

Estes avistamentos de grupos de luzinhas são relativamente recentes, tanto quanto o aparecimento das largadas de balões.
Os movimentos que parecem erráticos ou não naturais são, como já foi referido na mensagem anterior, resultado de ventos variáveis a diferentes alturas, mudanças mesmo de direcção com a evolução das brisas do vale e da montanha.
Estes últimos dias têm sido favoráveis a ventos variáveis.
Por vezes a ilusão de que o grupo de luzes parou deve-se a que se desloca segundo a direcção em que olhamos. Portanto, basta uma pequena rotação do vento para o movimento que era detectado por ter uma componente lateral em relação à direcção em que olhamos, parar e retroceder por exemplo. A "passagem a um aglomerado" é típica desta curva no movimento de conjunto de um grupo de objectos.

Alguns dados de observação serão sempre úteis para procurar uma explicação mais concreta, tais como:
- lugar exacto de onde foi observado (usar o Googlemaps por exemplo);
- direcção da observação (referenciando por exemplo com pormenores conhecidos da paisagem, casas ao longe, montes, etc; ou, se possível, aproximadamente pelos pontos cardeais e intermédios, noroeste, sul, etc);
- hora e minuto aproximados do início;
- duração do avistamento;
- altura aparente acima do horizonte (usar a mão de um braço estendido para esta medição);
- descrição do movimento (esquerda/direita, subir/descer, paragens, variação da velocidade);
- estimativa do número de luzes (uma dezena, duas dezenas, uma centena, etc);
- tamanho aparente do grupo (usar os dedos de uma mão com o braço estendido para fazer a medição);
- cores das luzes;
- comportamento individual das luzes (a piscar ou não, e se a piscarem com que frequência, uma vez por segundo, mais rápido ou mais lento, etc);
- quantas pessoas estavam presentes e avistaram o mesmo;
- outros testemunhos de locais diferentes mas à mesma hora.


----------



## L.P. (20 Out 2015 às 15:52)

Andre Barbosa disse:


> Olá. O título pode não ser o mais correcto, mas hoje vi uma coisa que nunca tinha visto.
> Estava em Vila Verde por volta da meia noite, com os meus Pais e um casal amigo, quando reparamos que ao fundo vinham centenas de estrelas em movimento considerado lento, e a piscarem abundantemente. Foi-se aproximando, até que passou mesmo por cima de nós. Eram centenas de pontos (ao que eu chamo estrelas), que se foram separando e cada vez mais lentas. O mais estranho foi que depois, as estrelas voltaram-se a juntar e foram desaparecendo, mas sempre em constante festival luminoso. Tentamos filmar de todas as maneiras, mas só tínhamos os telemóveis e não conseguimos registar o momento. Tudo isto demorou cerca de 5 minutos, e ficamos todos fascinados pelo fenómeno.
> Vieram-me logo dizer que estava tolinho ou que eram balões como se usam agora nas festas. Mas não sou ignorante e também já vi desses balões e sei perfeitamente que isto foi um fenómeno da natureza.
> Além disso, não estava sozinho. Perguntei a vários amigos meus de Braga se viram algo, mas nada feito.
> ...


Não sei o que será,mas no dia 10 de outubro (sábado) e dia 18 de outubro (domingo). Apesar das nuvens, pudemos observar este fenómeno. Já o tinamos visto em 2013, em julho, por 2 vezes.Procuramos algo sobre o assunto, e vimos que chamam "estrelas em bando". Quando desaparecem, seguem sempre a direção de Norte -  noroeste.


----------



## L.P. (20 Out 2015 às 15:54)

Profetaa disse:


> Realizo regularmente laragadas de balões, e esse movimento que refere, já assisti parecido....se não fosse eu que tivesse feito tambem acharia estranho, já me aconteceu eles voltarem para trás e mudarem de direcção repentinamente, julgo ter a ver como o vento "se comporta lá em cima"....


Se fossem balões luminosos, ou balões leds, como já ouvi falarem, não estariam a alturas tão elevadas. Acho eu!


----------



## c.bernardino (20 Out 2015 às 17:56)

dia 17 e 18 de Outubro realizou-se o Jota Joti, atividade mundial (?) dos escoteiros, e muitos grupos fizeram largadas de balões. Os meus filhos fizeram.
Acreditem... sou astrónomo amador faz mais de 25 anos,  centenas de noites inteiras de observação. Nunca vi nada de esquisito. Balões sim... tenho visto. E é perfeitamente normal observar mudanças súbitas de direção. 
Avaliar a altitude destes balões é muito dificil.
abc forte


----------



## Profetaa (21 Out 2015 às 23:24)

Para quem tem duvidas se os balões voam tão alto ou tão longe, deixo aqui uma descrição do que se passou comigo, a qual já coloquei aqui no forum, noutro tópico:

_"Tenho uma pequena empresa de animação, e fazemos regularmente largadas de balões de látex, já me tinha questionado quanto aguentavam no ar,e qual o seu destino, pesquisei na Internet, mas não encontrei muita informação.
O que vos vou contar a seguir pode parecer impossível, mas é realidade, e gostava que se alguém soubesse algo sobre esta questão responde-se a este tópico, pois julgo ter muito a ver com meteorologia, física, estudo da atmosfera, etc ....
No inicio do mês de Julho dia 3, realizei uma largada de 200 balões de látex para uma instituição de Coimbra.
Cada um destes balões continha uma mensagem das crianças com a identificação da instituição.
Soubemos agora, que chegou á instituição duas cartas que continham cópia das mensagens das crianças e confirmação que estas foram encontradas a mais de 1500 kms de distancia (em linha recta) de Coimbra.
Um dos restos dos balões com a respectiva mensagem foi encontrado na zona de Nantes-França e o outro numa pequena cidade a norte de Eindhoven - Holanda chamada SCHIJNDEL !!! "
_
Se não se tivesse passado comigo também não acreditava !
Acreditem que "lá no alto", passam-se coisas naturais que parecem muito estranhas e que os balões na atmosfera tem comportamentos que parecem do outro mundo!


----------



## Vince (22 Dez 2015 às 08:45)

Já me ia esquecendo de referir. No sábado passado (dia 19) lá pelas 18:30 assisti a isto em todo o esplendor em Braga, um enxame cintilante a passar rumo a norte a uma velocidade elevada.
Depois fui verificar no WRF do Meteociel o vento em várias camadas para essa hora e pela velocidade aparente andariam pelo menos na zona dos 950/925hpa (700/900m) ou mais acima, visto que abaixo disso o vento no modelo era relativamente lento.
Alguns balões estavam "perdidos" do grupo principal e notava-se que tinham trajectória e altitude (mais brilhante) ligeiramente diferente, contribuindo para um aspecto ainda mais estranho da coisa.

Estava com várias pessoas, a a expressão geral foi WTF!! Lá expliquei o que era e percebe-se que seja um espectáculo intrigante ou mesmo bizarro para quem não saiba o que é


----------



## Iceberg (22 Dez 2015 às 09:24)

Caro Vince,

Esses balões foram largados na porta da Igreja de São Marcos (junto à farmácia do antigo Hospital), pouco antes das 18h30, depois da atuação do Coro de Alunos do Conservatório de Música Calouste Gulbenkian de Braga. Cada elemento do coro foi presenteado à saída com um balão, tendo depois efetuado uma largada conjunta e seguido a direção nordeste, atravessando toda a Avenida da Liberdade e Avenida Central. Eu estava lá.

Já tinha lido estes relatos, mas agora presenciei «in loco» pela primeira vez, e percebi a origem de todos esses avistamentos. O meu filho optou por ficar com o balão, que depois ainda na rua rebentou, tendo ficado com a lâmpada, que ainda pisca sem parar. Imagino agora essas luzes (de facto no céu tinham uma aspeto muito curioso) a atravessarem zonas rurais e serem avistadas por pessoas que nem imaginam a existência destes balões.


----------



## ACL (24 Abr 2016 às 01:43)

Hoje presencie este fenomeno, muito estranho, mas para mim era um bando de aves com algum tipo de luminescência nas asas, a migrar para sul o que nesta altura ainda torna mais estranho, tirei uma fotografia mas só se vê umas luzinhas muito tremidas e ao longe ... enfim foi um momento único. Foi pena não estar acompanhado para partilhar a experiência.


----------



## camrov8 (24 Abr 2016 às 14:06)

São balões já é um facto garantido é a nova mania dos casamentos  já vi ao vivo e a cores num casamento, desperdício de dinheiro e recursos em leds e pilhas


----------



## Thomar (27 Abr 2016 às 10:23)

camrov8 disse:


> São balões já é um facto garantido é a nova mania dos casamentos  já vi ao vivo e a cores num casamento, desperdício de dinheiro e recursos em leds e pilhas


Concordo, além disso existe sempre a poluição provocada por esses balões. 
Onde é que vão parar esses balões? E essas pilhas e leds vão poluir os rios e campos!
Certamente depois da largada não os vão recolher, não é?!... Devia ser proibido este tipo de actividade.


----------



## Ricardomoreira (8 Mai 2016 às 11:07)

Ontem Presenciei em Gondomar / Porto  um facto ingualzinho a esse que escreveram  eram centenas de pontinhos no céu a andarem todas em simultâneo  eu pensei que era um fenómeno da natureza ou assim até tentei filmar mas não consegui mas a certa altura 3 "estrelinhas" começaram a andar em sentido oposto do grupo das centenas e pararam no meio do céu e passado alguns segundos chegou outra "estrelinha " e quando chegou a outra começaram a andar muito rápido outra vez para o grupo onde tava o grupo das centenas e cada vez chegavam   Uma coisa era estrelas não eram de certeza as estrelas não vão para trás e ficam a "espera" de outra estrela para  para depois irem para junto das outras balões muito menos  então o que seria eu ainda tentei ir buscar a minha câmera de filmar mas quando cheguei tudo tinha desaparecido  olhei para o horizonte e nada também o céu estava limpo dava para ver tudo .


----------



## camrov8 (8 Mai 2016 às 12:23)

acredita que são balões, a nossa mente e olhos pregam-nos partidas quando temos poucas referencias como a noite, muitas vezes parecem fazer coisas que os balões não fazem. mas tem a ver com muita coisa ventos e o ponto em que os vê-mos


----------



## josepires (19 Jun 2016 às 11:10)

Andre Barbosa disse:


> Olá. O título pode não ser o mais correcto, mas hoje vi uma coisa que nunca tinha visto.
> Estava em Vila Verde por volta da meia noite, com os meus Pais e um casal amigo, quando reparamos que ao fundo vinham centenas de estrelas em movimento considerado lento, e a piscarem abundantemente. Foi-se aproximando, até que passou mesmo por cima de nós. Eram centenas de pontos (ao que eu chamo estrelas), que se foram separando e cada vez mais lentas. O mais estranho foi que depois, as estrelas voltaram-se a juntar e foram desaparecendo, mas sempre em constante festival luminoso. Tentamos filmar de todas as maneiras, mas só tínhamos os telemóveis e não conseguimos registar o momento. Tudo isto demorou cerca de 5 minutos, e ficamos todos fascinados pelo fenómeno.
> Vieram-me logo dizer que estava tolinho ou que eram balões como se usam agora nas festas. Mas não sou ignorante e também já vi desses balões e sei perfeitamente que isto foi um fenómeno da natureza.
> Além disso, não estava sozinho. Perguntei a vários amigos meus de Braga se viram algo, mas nada feito.
> ...


Ola Andre
Observei ontem em obidos por volta das 23 horas e 45 minutos um fenomeno similar ao relatado, em numero superior a 20 elementos. Silenciosos, luzes intermitentes intensas e deslocavam se na direcao Norte Sul. Nao acredito em seres extraterrestres. Estou igualmente intrigado. Tive hipoteses de fotografar mas nem me atrevi tal a espectacularidade do fenomeno. Agradeco caso possa ajudar a explicar a situacao.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Jun 2016 às 11:15)

josepires disse:


> Ola Andre
> Observei ontem em obidos por volta das 23 horas e 45 minutos um fenomeno similar ao relatado, em numero superior a 20 elementos. Silenciosos, luzes intermitentes intensas e deslocavam se na direcao Norte Sul. Nao acredito em seres extraterrestres. Estou igualmente intrigado. Tive hipoteses de fotografar mas nem me atrevi tal a espectacularidade do fenomeno. Agradeco caso possa ajudar a explicar a situacao.



A explicação está nas mensagens anteriores...


----------



## Eduardo Nunes (3 Jul 2016 às 10:18)

Bom dia,

Ontem pelas 23:40H de Lisboa, avistei no céu um conjunto de luzes em movimento constante, que piscavam de uma forma regular.
A princípio avistei apenas uma, pelo que pensei tratar-se de uma aeronave, com sua "Strobe" ligada. Mas depressa abandonei essa ideia, uma vez que a sua altitude era bem superior à de um avião comercial ou mílitar.
Julguei então tratar-se de um satélite de baixa órbita. No entanto, julgo eu, os satélites não terem " Beacons/Strobes".

A surpresa foi total quando me apercebo que atrás dessa mesma luz seguiam muitas outras (entre 30/40) com as mesma caracteristicas. A sua formação era, para so meus standards, irregular. Refiro-me ao espaçamento entre elas. Já a sua tragetória, ne NE para SW, era de velocidade constante.

Não sou um crente quanto a OVNIs, embora tenha alguma crença em que haja vida (Inteligente ou não) por esse Universo fora.

Sou um seguidor atento, no que respeita a fenômenos espaciais naturais.

Sou Piloto à 27 anos (Mílitar/Comercial) com mais de 13 mil horas de voo, pelo que tenho a perfeita noção das distâncias a que se deslocam, aviões, satélites e suas diferentes órbitas/altitudes. Sei distinguir quando se trata de um satélite ou a própria ISS.

Haverá alguma resposta credível para este fenomeno?

Agradeço, se posssível, uma resposta.

Cumprimentos.


----------



## Vince (3 Jul 2016 às 10:31)

Verão, fim de semana, muitos casamentos e ... balões com led.
Toda a gente que vê fica intrigada ou mesmo estupefacta, mas a explicação está nas mensagens anteriores.
Se a sua estimativa da direcção for precisa e recorrendo a uma previsão (falível) do GFS para as 00z, pode até estimar-se (grosseiramente) a altitude em que estariam os balões, em torno dos  mil e poucos metros.
O ideal para isso seria uma sondagem real do IPMA, mas só são feitas às 12z


----------



## Eduardo Nunes (3 Jul 2016 às 12:49)

Vince disse:


> Verão, fim de semana, muitos casamentos e ... balões com led.
> Toda a gente que vê fica intrigada ou mesmo estupefacta, mas a explicação está nas mensagens anteriores.
> Se a sua estimativa da direcção for precisa e recorrendo a uma previsão (falível) do GFS para as 00z, pode até estimar-se (grosseiramente) a altitude em que estariam os balões, em torno dos  mil e poucos metros.
> O ideal para isso seria uma sondagem real do IPMA, mas só são feitas às 12z


Muito obrigado pela pronta resposta.

Não podem se os tais balões, pois a altitude e velocidade a que se deslocavam é bem superior. Quanto a isto não tenho qualquer dúvida.
Como disse anteriormente, tenho a noção da altitude a que um objecto se desloca no céu. Diria que passaram numa órbita baixa, nunca a dois mil metros. Quanto à velocidade era sem qualquer dúvida muito superior a de um avião, mesmo superior a qualquer aeronave Mílitar a voar a Mac2.0.

Não sei o que possa ter sido, mas balões é que não eram.

Estou à procura de respostas junto de várias entidades, nacionais e estrangeiras. Se delas obtiver resposta, aqui divulgarei a resposta.

Um vez mais os meus agradecimentos.


----------



## Vince (3 Jul 2016 às 13:10)

A altura do ano, o dia da semana, sábado, geralmente é aos fins de semana, e até a hora, final de noite antes de muitos convidados irem embora, tudo típico deste tipo de largadas em casamentos ou outras festas. E até a direcção do vento que indicou coincide com essa hipótese. Eu sei que custa a crer, eu próprio fiquei perplexo quando vi, se não soubesse o que era acho que ficaria dias a dar em louco tentando perceber o que vi.
De qualquer forma desejo-lhe boa sorte na pesquisa de uma alternativa, depois partilhe


----------



## Profetaa (4 Jul 2016 às 00:38)

nem imaginam o que pode acontecer aos balões no ar...
Já presenciei, balões a irem numa direcção e depois voltarem para trás, e mudarem completamente de direcção, já os vi alinhados parecendo uma linha recta perfeita....
já mandei para o ar milhares de balões...
tenho uma sugestão para os mais incrédulos, procurem uma loja de festas ( ou na internet), comprem balões e leds, encham-nos com hélio e fiquem a observar...
Não estou a dizer que não possam ser "outras coisas", mas.....


----------



## Nelson ova (9 Jul 2016 às 23:54)

Boa noite, acabei neste momento de presenciar o fenómeno, milhares de estrelas como se fosse um cardome no sentido éste, encontro-me em vila nova de gaia, não consegui gravar a passagem pois não tinha qualquer dispositivo comigo, após a passagem pesquisei para tentar saber o que era e encontrei aqui este fórum... Comigo estavam mais duas pessoas que presenciaram a passagem. Alguém tem explicação para isto?


----------



## RobasNeves (10 Jul 2016 às 00:47)

Nelson ova disse:


> Boa noite, acabei neste momento de presenciar o fenómeno, milhares de estrelas como se fosse um cardome no sentido éste, encontro-me em vila nova de gaia, não consegui gravar a passagem pois não tinha qualquer dispositivo comigo, após a passagem pesquisei para tentar saber o que era e encontrei aqui este fórum... Comigo estavam mais duas pessoas que presenciaram a passagem. Alguém tem explicação para isto?




Também vi e com a família toda! Tentei filmar mas fica escuro!!! Vi nitidamente...


----------



## ruijacome (10 Jul 2016 às 15:47)

RobasNeves disse:


> Também vi e com a família toda! Tentei filmar mas fica escuro!!! Vi nitidamente...



Ola! Deram-se ao trabalho de ler o resto do topico ?! São baloes lançados de eventos (casamentos, festas etc etc)


----------



## Rui Leite (10 Jul 2016 às 16:12)

Boas:

Ontem por volta das 23 h 45 m , observei o mesmo, mas vivo na Venda do Pinheiro. Será dificil que sejam os mesmos balões de Gaia .... No meio do enxame observei três meteoritos que iradiaram da zona central do enxame. Poderam  ser fragmentos de um satelite?


----------



## Nelson ova (10 Jul 2016 às 23:11)

ruijacome disse:


> Ola! Deram-se ao trabalho de ler o resto do topico ?! São baloes lançados de eventos (casamentos, festas etc etc)


Sim dei-me a esse trabalho e garanto que balões não eram... Os leds ou outros dispositivos não conseguem ter aquela projecção, e a velocidade que se moviam não justifica serem balões...


----------



## ruijacome (11 Jul 2016 às 01:04)

Nelson ova disse:


> Sim dei-me a esse trabalho e garanto que balões não eram... Os leds ou outros dispositivos não conseguem ter aquela projecção, e a velocidade que se moviam não justifica serem balões...



Nao? Mesmo depois de ler este topico todo, ainda acredita que nao? Nao vou insistir então!


----------



## ruijacome (11 Jul 2016 às 01:05)

Rui Leite disse:


> Boas:
> 
> Ontem por volta das 23 h 45 m , observei o mesmo, mas vivo na Venda do Pinheiro. Será dificil que sejam os mesmos balões de Gaia .... No meio do enxame observei três meteoritos que iradiaram da zona central do enxame. Poderam  ser fragmentos de um satelite?




Num dia pode haver varias largadas de baloes, ainda para mais a um sabado a noite em pleno verao..


----------



## Profetaa (12 Jul 2016 às 00:50)

Nelson ova disse:


> Sim dei-me a esse trabalho e garanto que balões não eram... Os leds ou outros dispositivos não conseguem ter aquela projecção, e a velocidade que se moviam não justifica serem balões...


então experimente largar uns balões com leds....os leds a uma altura de alguns kilometros tem uma intensidade no escuro que parece lampadas com alguma intensidade....
Compre um led dos bons (não dos chineses)pegue-o na mão e olhe para ele durante uns segundos, não vai ficar bem dos olhos....!
Se lá em cima encontrarem uma corrente de ar forte, vão atingir uma velocidade.....


----------



## RobasNeves (12 Jul 2016 às 19:00)

ruijacome disse:


> Ola! Deram-se ao trabalho de ler o resto do topico ?! São baloes lançados de eventos (casamentos, festas etc etc)



Olá. Felizmente sei distinguir balões led (faço casamentos e vejo aos milhares todos os fins de semana) do que vi no céu. Luzes sincronizadas, á mesma distância umas das outras, á mesma velocidade.
 Não digo que sejam Ovnis, mas balões Led também não eram. 
 Afinal quem precisa de ler o tópico não sou eu e não é só ler o tópico, também precisa de um pouco de inteligência para ver mais além do que simples balões!!!! Já passei essa idade da ilusão e de achar que andamos cá sozinhos e que todo o resto do universo e que se lá passa são apenas "balões". Talvez por causa dos inteligentes sem inteligência nenhuma, o povo continue enganado, ignorante e egoísta. 
 Vá lá ver balões, mas ligue o canal Panda que é mais nítido...


----------



## vitamos (13 Jul 2016 às 18:43)

RobasNeves disse:


> Talvez por causa dos inteligentes sem inteligência nenhuma, o povo continue enganado, ignorante e egoísta.
> Vá lá ver balões, mas ligue o canal Panda que é mais nítido...



Boa tarde:

Aqui procurou-se dar uma explicação para uma pergunta feita... Ninguém insultou ninguém. Se quer entrar em insultos este não é certamente o fórum para os fazer. Se tem certezas sobre outros temas e acha que os outros que não partilham a sua opinião são ignorantes, encontrará certamente também na internet outros fóruns onde o poderão entender melhor.


----------



## camrov8 (13 Jul 2016 às 20:34)

RobasNeves disse:


> Olá. Felizmente sei distinguir balões led (faço casamentos e vejo aos milhares todos os fins de semana) do que vi no céu. Luzes sincronizadas, á mesma distância umas das outras, á mesma velocidade.
> Não digo que sejam Ovnis, mas balões Led também não eram.
> Afinal quem precisa de ler o tópico não sou eu e não é só ler o tópico, também precisa de um pouco de inteligência para ver mais além do que simples balões!!!! Já passei essa idade da ilusão e de achar que andamos cá sozinhos e que todo o resto do universo e que se lá passa são apenas "balões". Talvez por causa dos inteligentes sem inteligência nenhuma, o povo continue enganado, ignorante e egoísta.
> Vá lá ver balões, mas ligue o canal Panda que é mais nítido...



Não vale apena insultar, e quem é que é ignorante, olha vamos percorrer milhões de kms e quando chegarmos pomos a luzinhas a piscar vai ser altamente e vai deixar aqueles terraqueos a pensar ou então somos uma rave ou after para eles, agora aterrar e convidar a malta para a party é que já não, essas teorias de somo ceguinhos e tapados e não conseguimos ver mais alem já cansa


----------



## Orion (13 Jul 2016 às 21:10)

Hehehehe o assunto dos extraterrestres...

Está-se a assumir que eventuais entidades alienígenas pensam como nós. Aliás, se 'nós' víssemos outra civilização a 'nossa' primeira reação seria entrar em contacto. Mas não será isso um erro básico no raciocínio? O Freud ficaria orgulho com tanta projeção que se faz 

Suspeitas de ET's vê-se um pouco por todo o lado como por exemplo no canto superior direito deste quadro do século XV 





Há relatos muito interessantes por aí. Até de gente que sabe distinguir entre balões, satélites e aviões. Com isto não estou a defender a existência de ET's ou que todos os avistamentos se referem a isso. A série do canal história (ancient aliens) é deveras interessante. E como é óbvio, o acesso a tecnologia alienígena faria com que nenhum governo sensato vá divulgar qualquer evidência sólida que tenha sobre esse tópico. Pensar o contrário é ingenuidade pura e dura.

Realisticamente, a maioria das pessoas mais depressa aceitaria que a vida na Terra teve origem numa experiência extraterrestre (sendo possível ver os ET's) do que numa entidade supernatural e invisível (isto no mundo secular; no mundo religioso haveria um grande choque). E naquela série do História insinua-se que as civilizações antigas estiveram em contacto com entidades alienígenas várias vezes. Aliás, coisas semelhantes estão na Bíblia. O Livro de Enoch (que não é canónico) aborda isso. E se transpormos o que lá está para a realidade moderna é bom que não se queira contacto extraterrestre hehehehe.

Pronto, termino aqui o off-topic


----------



## Vince (13 Jul 2016 às 23:01)

Tem sido possível discutir este tema sem se cair na conversa extraterrestre. Um objecto voador não identificado pode ser muitas coisas e é possível discutir e especular sobre isso sem acabar nos ET's.
No Verão os hits neste tópico disparam todos os fins de semana e 2ªfeiras, são visitas de pessoas que chegam aqui via pesquisas no Google. Depois do avistamento vão à procura de alguém que também tenha visto o que viram e de uma possível explicação para o sucedido. A maioria lê e segue a sua vida, outros poucos inscrevem-se no fórum e participam civilizadamente, felizmente a maioria. Mas volta e meia lá aparece alguém que por razões que não se entendem lá muito bem parece ficar furiosa com a possível explicação que é dada aqui.

A futuros visitantes que leiam este tópico e queriam participar, se é para participar educada e civilizadamente, sejam bem vindos, se não for, por favor não se inscrevam no fórum só para isto.


----------



## ecobcg (14 Jul 2016 às 10:40)

Infelizmente, agora esta "praga" dos balões com led's está cada vez mais na moda.... O pessoal maravilha-se com aquelas luzinhas a piscar e a irem por ali fora ao sabor do vento... é "tão bonito"!!!
Ninguém se lembra é que depois tudo aquilo vai cair... e geralmente cai no mar... borracha dos balões... agora os led's e as respectivas pilhas.... parece-me uma actividade extremamente "ecológica"!


----------



## james (14 Jul 2016 às 11:22)

É isso, os balões de S.  João também ( responsáveis sempre por muitos incêndios) , etc.

Muitos portugueses deslumbram - se por coisas absolutamente infantis, sem graça nenhuma... 

Em relação àqueles que vêm ETs nas luzinhas a piscar, eu sempre admirei o conceito de cidadania dos mesmos. Sempre que nos vêm visitar, parece que sinalizam  devidamente a sua presença...


----------



## Snifa (14 Jul 2016 às 11:46)

A minha explicação para as "misteriosas" luzinhas a piscar no céu nocturno..


----------



## camrov8 (14 Jul 2016 às 20:01)

james disse:


> É isso, os balões de S.  João também ( responsáveis sempre por muitos incêndios) , etc.
> 
> Muitos portugueses deslumbram - se por coisas absolutamente infantis, sem graça nenhuma...
> 
> Em relação àqueles que vêm ETs nas luzinhas a piscar, eu sempre admirei o conceito de cidadania dos mesmos. Sempre que nos vêm visitar, parece que sinalizam  devidamente a sua presença...


 Pelo menos usam o pisca algo raro por terras lusas


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Jul 2016 às 23:09)

Ontem, um extraterrestre contactou-me queria comprar uns 500 metros de fita de led RGB, disseram eles que era para pôr os terrestres loucos da cabeça.  

Se formos ver, um site da especialidade, olha que bonito, tanto balão junto e ao mesmo tempo. https://www.casamentos.pt/artigos/largadas-de-baloes-no-casamento--c4177 

Aliás, os balões não poluem são biodegradáveis, só o sistema LED é que polui o ambiente, devido às pilhas. O pacote máximo é de 500 balões que são lançados em rede ou todos juntos mas individualmente. Alguns piscam e utilizam LED RGB aquilo parece ser o ataque final dos ET's. 

Aqui, fica o ataque dos ET'S:


----------



## ecobcg (15 Jul 2016 às 10:36)

algarvio1980 disse:


> ...
> 
> Aliás, os balões não poluem são biodegradáveis, só o sistema LED é que polui o ambiente, devido às pilhas.



São biodegradáveis? Tens a certeza?! Esse site que referiste, por exemplo, diz que os balões são os normais de plástico... ou outro tipo, como os de papel... mas a maioria dos que são lançados (99%) serão os normais de plástico... que de biodegradável não tem nada...


----------



## camrov8 (15 Jul 2016 às 20:15)

não são de plástico são de latex como os outros com que se rebentam é chato


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Jul 2016 às 20:46)

ecobcg disse:


> São biodegradáveis? Tens a certeza?! Esse site que referiste, por exemplo, diz que os balões são os normais de plástico... ou outro tipo, como os de papel... mas a maioria dos que são lançados (99%) serão os normais de plástico... que de biodegradável não tem nada...



Sim, esse site refere que são de plástico. Mas, outro site, já diz que são biodegradáveis. http://www.animafestas.pt/WS/detalheServicos.aspx?tp=0&iServico=165&iServicoID=751


----------



## Sara Dimas (20 Jul 2016 às 13:51)

Vince disse:


> Tem sido possível discutir este tema sem se cair na conversa extraterrestre. Um objecto voador não identificado pode ser muitas coisas e é possível discutir e especular sobre isso sem acabar nos ET's.
> No Verão os hits neste tópico disparam todos os fins de semana e 2ªfeiras, são visitas de pessoas que chegam aqui via pesquisas no Google. Depois do avistamento vão à procura de alguém que também tenha visto o que viram e de uma possível explicação para o sucedido. A maioria lê e segue a sua vida, outros poucos inscrevem-se no fórum e participam civilizadamente, felizmente a maioria. Mas volta e meia lá aparece alguém que por razões que não se entendem lá muito bem parece ficar furiosa com a possível explicação que é dada aqui.
> 
> A futuros visitantes que leiam este tópico e queriam participar, se é para participar educada e civilizadamente, sejam bem vindos, se não for, por favor não se inscrevam no fórum só para isto.



Os dois lados têm uma certa razão mas claro que devia existir civismo, mas eu acho que há situações que não se explicam pelo mais óbvio, temos que abrir toda a nossa mente e investigar/tentar compreender todas as respostas possíveis, eu também vi o mesmo fenómeno e também não concordo que sejam balões led porque comparando as luzes de cada um e mesmo a figura em si no ar, não são semelhantes, sigo o meu instinto nisto e acredito mais na possibilidade de ser uma migração de pirilampos do que na possibilidade de balões led no entanto também não acho que tenha visto pirilampos, só quem presencia entende o porquê da dúvida e da refutação de tal poder ser um simples balão led


----------



## camrov8 (20 Jul 2016 às 20:45)

Sara Dimas disse:


> Os dois lados têm uma certa razão mas claro que devia existir civismo, mas eu acho que há situações que não se explicam pelo mais óbvio, temos que abrir toda a nossa mente e investigar/tentar compreender todas as respostas possíveis, eu também vi o mesmo fenómeno e também não concordo que sejam balões led porque comparando as luzes de cada um e mesmo a figura em si no ar, não são semelhantes, sigo o meu instinto nisto e acredito mais na possibilidade de ser uma migração de pirilampos do que na possibilidade de balões led no entanto também não acho que tenha visto pirilampos, só quem presencia entende o porquê da dúvida e da refutação de tal poder ser um simples balão led



Ninguém chamar louco ou maluco a quem quer que seja. Ora nem eu nem quem sabe o mínimo de ciência duvida da possível existência de vida extraterrestre, o problema deste tema é a convicção no que se vê ou ouve e não aceitar outras versões ou hipóteses o maior culpado esta entre as orelhas que tenta perceber o mundo com os dados que os sentidos nos dão. já vi muita coisa muitas das vezes devesse a falta de referencias


----------



## Tipoestrelas (23 Jul 2016 às 23:37)

Andre Barbosa disse:


> Olá. O título pode não ser o mais correcto, mas hoje vi uma coisa que nunca tinha visto.
> Estava em Vila Verde por volta da meia noite, com os meus Pais e um casal amigo, quando reparamos que ao fundo vinham centenas de estrelas em movimento considerado lento, e a piscarem abundantemente. Foi-se aproximando, até que passou mesmo por cima de nós. Eram centenas de pontos (ao que eu chamo estrelas), que se foram separando e cada vez mais lentas. O mais estranho foi que depois, as estrelas voltaram-se a juntar e foram desaparecendo, mas sempre em constante festival luminoso. Tentamos filmar de todas as maneiras, mas só tínhamos os telemóveis e não conseguimos registar o momento. Tudo isto demorou cerca de 5 minutos, e ficamos todos fascinados pelo fenómeno.
> Vieram-me logo dizer que estava tolinho ou que eram balões como se usam agora nas festas. Mas não sou ignorante e também já vi desses balões e sei perfeitamente que isto foi um fenómeno da natureza.
> Além disso, não estava sozinho. Perguntei a vários amigos meus de Braga se viram algo, mas nada feito.
> ...



Boa


Andre Barbosa disse:


> Olá. O título pode não ser o mais correcto, mas hoje vi uma coisa que nunca tinha visto.
> Estava em Vila Verde por volta da meia noite, com os meus Pais e um casal amigo, quando reparamos que ao fundo vinham centenas de estrelas em movimento considerado lento, e a piscarem abundantemente. Foi-se aproximando, até que passou mesmo por cima de nós. Eram centenas de pontos (ao que eu chamo estrelas), que se foram separando e cada vez mais lentas. O mais estranho foi que depois, as estrelas voltaram-se a juntar e foram desaparecendo, mas sempre em constante festival luminoso. Tentamos filmar de todas as maneiras, mas só tínhamos os telemóveis e não conseguimos registar o momento. Tudo isto demorou cerca de 5 minutos, e ficamos todos fascinados pelo fenómeno.
> Vieram-me logo dizer que estava tolinho ou que eram balões como se usam agora nas festas. Mas não sou ignorante e também já vi desses balões e sei perfeitamente que isto foi um fenómeno da natureza.
> Além disso, não estava sozinho. Perguntei a vários amigos meus de Braga se viram algo, mas nada feito.
> ...


Boa noite, hoje eu e os meus pais estávamos a chegar a casa, por volta da 23 horas e eu tava a olhar para o ceu e vi o mesmo que voce viu, chamei os meus pais e disse para eles olharem também, foi uma cena incrível, mais de cinco minutos! O meu pai ligou a um amigo e eu ao meu irmão a contar e a dizerem para irem ver, mas gozaram connosco... Cheguei a casa e a primeira coisa que fiz foi vir pesquisar e encontrei este site com o que você escreveu... Foi algo tao incrível e inexplicável


----------



## Orion (23 Jul 2016 às 23:51)

Para variar 


*Has the mystery of glowing Norwegian orbs been solved? Expert claims natural 'battery' creates the amazing light show*

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...round-battery-creates-amazing-light-show.html

Alguém quer visitar o local?


----------



## André Morais (24 Jul 2016 às 23:12)

Boa noite.
Apenas para acrescentar que, há cerca de 10 minutos, presenciei um fenómeno idêntico em Penafiel. ........


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Jul 2016 às 23:27)

Já repararam que a atividade neste tópico tem vindo a aumentar nos últimos tempos? E se formos a ver, a maior parte dos casamentos (onde há lançamento de balões com led) acontecem no verão. Serão coincidências a mais? 
Aceitem que são balões e pronto!


----------



## ManuelP (25 Jul 2016 às 15:20)

Boa tarde a todos,

Fiz uma pesquisa sobre o tema e vim ter a este forum. Não li os posts todos sobre o assunto ao longo destes anos, nem sei se algumas das sugestões fazem sentido ou não. Mas passo a relatar o que vi

Foi no sábado passado(23 julho 2016) por volta das 22:30. Estava num local em Vila Nova de Gaia com pouca poluição luminosa, e ao olhar para leste reparei que um conjunto de "estrelas" formavam uma estranha constelação e piscavam. A melhor descrição que li algures foi que parecia "fitoplancton". Um brilho débil mas notava-se o padrão e piscava. Chamei a atenção de todos que me acompanhavam e estivemos a acompanhar a trajetória. Pensei nos balões mas entretanto passou um avião a grande altitude(não para aterrar que o aeroporto não fica longe) e ao passar tapava as ditas estrelas. O movimento era de leste para oeste. Entretanto vi passar um satélite, com movimento oeste para leste e com um brilho bem mais intenso que as ditas "estrelas". Ao fim de talvez de 20min desapareceu.

Pensei e já li várias explicações, mas há 3 factos que me intrigam. A forma no céu, o padrão das luzes a piscar e a forma como desapareceram. A forma não sei como descrever, o melhor que me ocorre era o de uma constelação, uma forma geométrica muito pouco definida. O padrão das luzes, quando estava por "cima" de mim, as luzes pareciam "emparelhadas" e a da frente piscava ao dobro da frequência da de trás. Ok Ok, tudo isto pode ser ilusão:-)
A parte que me intrigou foi o desaparecer, quase como quando observamos um satélite, desaparece por causa do horizonte visual da curvatura da terra, pareceu-me o mesmo.

Relativamente a balões. Isto é uma zona de muitos balões(são joão), os balões nunca levam esta trajetória. Sei que a grande altitude as correstes de ar são completamente diferentes. Naquele dia não sei mas nos dias seguintes, hoje por exemplo, o mapa de correntes de ar no centro meteo.pt nada tem que ver com esta trajetória. Nesta zona as correntes de ar são prodominantemente norte para sul.

Nunca fiz posts sobre assuntos deste em lado algum,mas fiquei deveras intrigado e resolvi partilhar.


----------



## Vince (26 Jul 2016 às 21:03)

O vento nos níveis baixos dessa noite era mesmo de leste para oeste, não é de facto o tipo de vento predominante na região, mas acontece volta e meia, isso até está muito relacionado com estes episódios de calor das últimas semanas.
E dificilmente as luzes de um avião em altitude de cruzeiro (10-12km) "tapam" o que quer que seja.


----------



## Ruipedroo (28 Jul 2016 às 02:36)

Estive a ler alguns posts neste tópico e por um lado até compreendo quem defende que não se trata de balões. A verdade é que eu e mais um primo meu acabamos de ver há minutos algo mesmo muito distante, a piscar e em movimento. Não se tratava de nenhum grupo de luzes, era apenas uma unidade. Dirigia-se de de este para oeste. A primeira foi assim. Passados minutos do nada aparece uma segunda, ainda mais distante e mal se conseguia ver, apenas se via sem olhar directamente. É óbvio que se pode tratar de balões mas a forma como se movia nada fazia parecer-lo. Parecia algo com movimento próprio. Há a hipótese de avião mas se fosse não era um avião qualquer. Como amante de aviação nunca na vida iria confundir um avião com outra coisa qualquer. A maioria ou mesmo todos aviões comerciais possuem mais de uma luz a piscar ou então uma luz vermelha ou verde. Nada que se confunda ou asemelhe a estrelas como aconteceu com estas. Mas nada me garante que não eram aviões pois nem todos eles aparecem no flight, mas a ser é algum avião em missão militar ou algo do género, mesmo muito alto.

Também se pode especular em algo já mesmo em órbita com a terra, como satélites. Esses vejo às dezenas todas as noites mas nunca vi a piscar. Uma pessoa fica sempre com esta sensação estranha pois nunca chega a saber o que era realmente. Já mandei uma mensagem a um tio meu perito em astronomia. Estou para ver o que me diz.

Quanto ao resto, noite com um belo céu hoje, deu para ver uns vinte meteoros já, com o aproximar das Perseidas.


----------



## Vince (28 Jul 2016 às 08:35)

Um avião se estiver bastante longe muitas vezes já não consegues ver a luz vermelha e verde, só com binocolos. Um avião que passa por ex. à vertical de Bragança dificilmente consegues ver de Braga o vermelho e verde a olho nu. Já os strobes brancos vêm-se melhor porque são mais potentes.

E olha que mesmo os satélites podem cintilar com flashes regulares (mesmo sem ser os mais conhecidos Iridium). Tal deve-se à rotação dos mesmos reflectindo o sol de forma diferente, sobretudo o lixo espacial (satélites em fim de vida, estágios de foguetões, etc) que geralmente tem uma rotação descontrolada. Podes ler sobre o assunto aqui: http://www.satobs.org/tumble/tumbleintro.html

O que um observador atento como tu deveria ter feito era apontar a hora utc exacta (dum relógio devidamente sincronizado) e depois tentar descobrir o que viste.
Por ex. satélites podes consultar bases de dados como estas: http://www.heavens-above.com/AllSats.aspx?lat=41.5454&lng=-8.4265&loc=Braga&alt=175&tz=PWT
Outros sites úteis são estes que listam previsões de reentrada de lixo espacial: http://www.aerospace.org/cords/reentry-predictions/upcoming-reentries-2-2/ ou http://www.satview.org/

Para validar a hipótese de balões também seria útil ver o vento previsto na zona de observação a essa hora (ou aproximada), poder gerar uma sondagem do GFS por ex. neste site: https://www.ready.noaa.gov/READYcmet.php Se por ventura o vento abaixo dos 2/3 mil metros de altitude for radicalmente diferente do trajecto observado, aí pode pôr-se logo de parte serem este tipo de balões.

Nas noites quentes de Verão é um óptimo passatempo "caçar" satélites, seguir a ISS ou apanhar um flash iridium que são os mais espectaculares de todos e exigem algum planeamento antecipado na escolha do melhor local para o ver.
Como bónus tem-se meteoros, como referiste.

Se tens um familiar que observa regularmente o céu provavelmente já ouviu falar desta história dos balões, nos sites da especialidade também acham isto uma desagradável praga. Admira-me que ninguém se preocupe com o assunto, até pode ser um problema de segurança aérea. Os balões são inofensivos devido ao tamanho reduzido da pilha e led, mas um enxame destes a passar perto da aproximação dum aeroporto pode ser suficiente para desorientar e assustar pilotos, que poderão pensar que são drones ou outro objecto voador perigoso para o avião obrigando a uma manobra de emergência.


----------



## ecobcg (28 Jul 2016 às 10:23)

Vince disse:


> ... Os balões são inofensivos devido ao tamanho reduzido da pilha e led, ....



Não sei se é bem assim @Vince . Um LED desses pode até nem fazer grande mal... mas imagina só a quantidade de balões com LED que são lançados diariamente em todo o mundo e que uma boa parte deles vão parar ao mar, por exemplo... os efeitos cumulativos se calhar já não será tão inofensivos... estou a reunir alguma informação sobre isso, e colocarei aqui assim que a tiver. Até para esclarecer essa questão.

Quanto aos balões em si, o facto de serem de "latex" não os torna tão inofensivos quanto se quer fazer passar...



> *POR QUE NÃO DEVEMOS LARGAR BALÕES NAS FESTAS?*
> 
> A largada de balões em casamentos, baptizados, eventos desportivos ou festas infantis é comum em muitos países, incluindo Portugal, mas ela pode ser altamente nefasta para o ambiente.
> 
> ...



http://greensavers.sapo.pt/2015/09/07/por-que-nao-devemos-largar-baloes-nas-festas/


Mas se não for pelos LED's, estas razões são mais que suficientes para não fazer largadas do género:

http://oceancrusaders.org/latex-balloons-are-not-biodegradable/



























http://balloonsblow.org/photo-gallery/


----------



## Vince (28 Jul 2016 às 10:44)

Sim, eu não falava da parte ambiental que já tinhas referido e muito bem anteriormente, obviamente que é um bocado incompreensível estarem a lançar-se aos milhares de cada vez estas porcarias por aí.

Falava de outro potencial problema que ainda não tinha sido referido, da eventual confusão que isto possa causar numa aproximação ou descolagem de um aeroporto. Quando referi inofensivo era para as turbinas que tem uma capacidade de ingerirem coisas até certa dimensão e densidade sem que isso afecte as pás, e estes leds devem ser muito pequenos para trazerem problemas. Mas já a desorientação que isto possa causar num piloto que está por exemplo a aterrar ou a descolar pode ser perigosa, manobras de emergência são sempre situações de risco e stress adicional. Mesmo um treinado piloto não consegue em poucos segundos ter a certeza absoluta do que está a ver, e um motor ingerir um drone por ex. já deve fazer estragos.

Ponham-se no lugar de pilotos em plena descolagem super-concentrados nos parâmetros de voo e de repente pela frente vêm um enxame de estranhas luzes? Pode ser assustador e em poucos segundos tem que tomar uma decisão de uma manobra evasiva pois não sabem ou tem a certeza do que se trata.


----------



## ecobcg (28 Jul 2016 às 10:56)

Vince disse:


> Sim, eu não falava da parte ambiental que já tinhas referido e muito bem anteriormente, obviamente que é um bocado incompreensível estarem a lançar-se aos milhares de cada vez estas porcarias por aí.
> 
> Falava de outro potencial problema que ainda não tinha sido referido, da eventual confusão que isto possa causar numa aproximação ou descolagem de um aeroporto. Quando referi inofensivo era para as turbinas que tem uma capacidade de ingerirem coisas até certa dimensão e densidade sem que isso afecte as pás, e estes leds devem ser muito pequenos para trazerem problemas. Mas já a desorientação que isto possa causar num piloto que está por exemplo a aterrar ou a descolar pode ser perigosa, manobras de emergência são sempre situações de risco e stress adicional. Mesmo um treinado piloto não consegue em poucos segundos ter a certeza absoluta do que está a ver, e um motor ingerir um drone por ex. já deve fazer estragos.




Pois, tens aqui um exemplo disso que referes:


http://www.viralforest.com/never-release-1-million-balloons/














> The crew of the coast guard search and rescue helicopter said they felt like they were flying through an asteroid field.
> 
> *When they finally got off the ground, they were searching for the heads of the drowning victims, but couldn’t tell the difference between them and the balloons* that covered the surface of the water.


----------



## ManuelP (28 Jul 2016 às 11:57)

Bom dia,

Obrigado pelos comentários, esclarecedores
Sabia que existiam este tipo de balões mas não da "praga" que isto se tornou.


----------



## camrov8 (28 Jul 2016 às 14:41)

A malta dos casamentos tem sempre uma na manga, no inicio era a típica almoçarada, alguém se lembrou e passou a jantarada. vieram dj´s, grupos musicais e outro que mais , fogo de artificio e agora os balões e mais tarde ou mais cedo uma nova aparece, muitas vezes sem se perceberem  o mal que fazem, fugindo ao assunto os famosos laser que foram um praga pois era giro apontar a tudo pessoas e e aviões agora os drones


----------



## james (28 Jul 2016 às 14:57)

ecobcg disse:


> Não sei se é bem assim @Vince . Um LED desses pode até nem fazer grande mal... mas imagina só a quantidade de balões com LED que são lançados diariamente em todo o mundo e que uma boa parte deles vão parar ao mar, por exemplo... os efeitos cumulativos se calhar já não será tão inofensivos... estou a reunir alguma informação sobre isso, e colocarei aqui assim que a tiver. Até para esclarecer essa questão.
> 
> Quanto aos balões em si, o facto de serem de "latex" não os torna tão inofensivos quanto se quer fazer passar...
> 
> ...




São uma Praga realmente e uma moda de muito mau gosto. 
Penso que já era altura para se regulamentar essa matéria ( desconheco se já está regulamentado)  e começar a aplicar coimas. 
E as autoridades até podem começar pelos casamentos, que é muito fácil saber onde se realizam.


----------



## Vince (28 Jul 2016 às 14:58)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Dirigia-se de de este para oeste.



@Ruipedroo Tens mesmo a certeza que foi de Este para Oeste?
É que descobri uma coisa muito interessante que poderia explicar um avistamente de algo realmente fora do vulgar, mas a direcção não era essa.  Já agora, não se arranja mesmo a hora certa?


----------



## Ruipedroo (28 Jul 2016 às 17:27)

Vince disse:


> @Ruipedroo Tens mesmo a certeza que foi de Este para Oeste?
> É que descobri uma coisa muito interessante que poderia explicar um avistamente de algo realmente fora do vulgar, mas a direcção não era essa.  Já agora, não se arranja mesmo a hora certa?


Dirigia-se mais ou menos nessa direcção e foi por volta das 1:50. A segunda já ia mais em direcção a SW.


----------



## Vince (28 Jul 2016 às 19:41)

Ok, então foi outra coisa.

É que esta madrugada reentrou na atmosfera desfazendo-se com grande espalhafato sobre o oeste dos EUA um dos estágios de um foguetão chinês lançado há um mês.
E por coincidência a antepenúltima e penúltima órbita passaram sobre Portugal, a penúltima ligeiramente a sul aonde ainda seria visível.
Só que as horas também não coincidem, as passagens foram por volta das 01h24 (00:24utc) e às 2h57 (01:57utc), além de ser de oeste para leste. Viria a desfazer-se pelas 05h39 (04:39utc) sobre o Utah, EUA.


*01h24 (00:24utc):*







*2h57 (01:57utc)*







*Track:*
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/data/CZ-7.mp4



Monos metálicos destes com dezenas de metros comprimento e muitas toneladas já numa órbita baixíssima sobre Portugal prestes a reentrar é bem capaz de ser uma visão rara não se percebendo bem se é um satélite ou um avião.
Mas não coincide com a tua observação, seria uma feliz coincidência  Fica como exemplo de coisas que se podem observar (e seguir).


(Os vídeos da reentrada falam de asteróides ou meteoros, mas até pela velocidade se vê bem que são detritos espaciais)


----------



## Ruipedroo (30 Jul 2016 às 00:55)

Vince disse:


> Ok, então foi outra coisa.
> 
> É que esta madrugada reentrou na atmosfera desfazendo-se com grande espalhafato sobre o oeste dos EUA um dos estágios de um foguetão chinês lançado há um mês.
> E por coincidência a antepenúltima e penúltima órbita passaram sobre Portugal, a penúltima ligeiramente a sul aonde ainda seria visível.
> ...


Se por acaso tivesse visto uma coisa dessas também fazia grande espalhafato que até acordava os vizinhos. Obrigado pela partilha. Não soube deste acontecimento.


----------



## guimeixen (4 Ago 2016 às 00:33)

Eu e alguns familiares vimos no dia 23 de julho no Bom Jesus, várias luzes azuis não sei se a piscar ou se era o efeito provocado por estarem longe como as luzes à distância que parece que piscam. Depois fomos ao Sameiro para fotografar a Via Láctea e voltamos a ver outras luzes mas desta vez eram brancas e moviam-se na direção oposta às do Bom Jesus.

Amanhã colocarei aqui fotos.


----------



## ariana (4 Ago 2016 às 01:46)

olá boa noite, só gostava de dizer que desde à 2 meses para cá, que assistimos todos os dias praticamente à mesma hora (00:30) e quase na mesa rota mas, sim na mesma direcção norte/sul ou em algumas vezes sobem até certas constelações tais como, ursa maior, leão ou lua e desaparecem. vivemos em vila verde/braga e o céu é lindo de se ver. as luzes quando piscam não agem como drones, nem aviões, nem pirilampos (seriam pirilampos gigantes), nem são lanternas chinesas ou balões com leds. o céu tem estado sem nuvens, nem trovões, existem festas ou casamentos mas nem sempre há casamentos ou festas populares... temos imensos registos de Objectos Voadores Não Identificados, durante a noite, de dia, que voam sozinhos ou em grupo, que mandam flashes, que piscam, que vão na sua rota e desaparecem, tais como outros que vimos e não tínhamos a maquina... às 00:00 de agosto 2013, um Objecto cheio de luzes que piscavam, tão grande, que se aterrasse em braga não cabia. ia numa velocidade e numa altura, tal como um avião de passageiros, sem fazer barulho tudo aquilo era monstruoso. haviam várias luzes brancas isoladas que pareciam estar de sentinela e ainda havia uma outra maior mas de cor vermelha. por debaixo desse Objecto, conseguimos ver o que parecia a entrada e a saída daquele Objecto, com 4 luzes de cor azul néon, que piscavam entre si. tiramos fotos mas, como  foi de telemóvel, o que se vê é um pouco bizarro. enviei o depoimento para a MUFON e depois houve uma troca de mails e o vídeo que tinha visto no youtube, como sendo a mesma nave ou outra mas idêntica, foi retirado e nunca chegaram a corrigir a gramagem da foto que tinha tirado. temos fotos, vídeos e testemunhas. agora a pergunta  será que estão a fugir em massa do seu planeta? será que estão a preparar uma guerra? sei que em princípio estarão do nosso lado e os "mauzinhos" estarão a governar a terra juntamente com os nosso presidentes.


----------



## guimeixen (4 Ago 2016 às 11:11)

guimeixen disse:


> Eu e alguns familiares vimos no dia 23 de julho no Bom Jesus, várias luzes azuis não sei se a piscar ou se era o efeito provocado por estarem longe como as luzes à distância que parece que piscam. Depois fomos ao Sameiro para fotografar a Via Láctea e voltamos a ver outras luzes mas desta vez eram brancas e moviam-se na direção oposta às do Bom Jesus.
> 
> Amanhã colocarei aqui fotos.



Aqui estão as fotos. Afinal sempre piscavam pois na foto não está uma linha contínua mas sim com intervalos.

As duas primeiras foram tiradas no Bom Jesus e a última no Sameiro.




Mysterious Lights by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Mysterious Lights by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Mysterious Lights by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr


----------



## ecobcg (4 Ago 2016 às 12:01)

ariana disse:


> olá boa noite, só gostava de dizer que desde à 2 meses para cá, que assistimos todos os dias praticamente à mesma hora (00:30) e quase na mesa rota mas, sim na mesma direcção norte/sul ou em algumas vezes sobem até certas constelações tais como, ursa maior, leão ou lua e desaparecem. vivemos em vila verde/braga e o céu é lindo de se ver. as luzes quando piscam não agem como drones, nem aviões, nem pirilampos (seriam pirilampos gigantes), nem são lanternas chinesas ou balões com leds. o céu tem estado sem nuvens, nem trovões, existem festas ou casamentos mas nem sempre há casamentos ou festas populares... temos imensos registos de Objectos Voadores Não Identificados, durante a noite, de dia, que voam sozinhos ou em grupo, que mandam flashes, que piscam, que vão na sua rota e desaparecem, tais como outros que vimos e não tínhamos a maquina... às 00:00 de agosto 2013, um Objecto cheio de luzes que piscavam, tão grande, que se aterrasse em braga não cabia. ia numa velocidade e numa altura, tal como um avião de passageiros, sem fazer barulho tudo aquilo era monstruoso. haviam várias luzes brancas isoladas que pareciam estar de sentinela e ainda havia uma outra maior mas de cor vermelha. por debaixo desse Objecto, conseguimos ver o que parecia a entrada e a saída daquele Objecto, com 4 luzes de cor azul néon, que piscavam entre si. tiramos fotos mas, como  foi de telemóvel, o que se vê é um pouco bizarro. enviei o depoimento para a MUFON e depois houve uma troca de mails e o vídeo que tinha visto no youtube, como sendo a mesma nave ou outra mas idêntica, foi retirado e nunca chegaram a corrigir a gramagem da foto que tinha tirado. temos fotos, vídeos e testemunhas. agora a pergunta  será que estão a fugir em massa do seu planeta? será que estão a preparar uma guerra? sei que em princípio estarão do nosso lado e os "mauzinhos" estarão a governar a terra juntamente com os nosso presidentes.




em primeiro lugar, e peço desculpa.. mas vale um grande LOL! 

Já agora, se têm vídeos e fotos... podem partilhar isso, para termos o prazer de visualizar esses nossos "visitantes"?!


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Ago 2016 às 12:05)

guimeixen disse:


> Aqui estão as fotos. Afinal sempre piscavam pois na foto não está uma linha contínua mas sim com intervalos.
> 
> As duas primeiras foram tiradas no Bom Jesus e a última no Sameiro.
> 
> ...


Parecem ser mesmo os balões com leds. Grandes fotos já agora!


----------



## ZéCa (28 Ago 2016 às 17:19)

Olá boa tarde!
Hoje, 28 de Agosto de 2016,  madrugada perto das 00:20h de Domingo em Azeitão, Setúbal. Encontrava-me deitado a descansar ao relento a observar o céu e as estrelas e a sentir o fresco da noite. Derrepente noto que um conjunto de três a quatro pontos luminosos como se fossem estrelas começaram a movimentar-se no sentido oeste/leste e a piscar de forma rápida e ao mesmo tempo. Guardavam a mesma  distância entre si  até eu perde-las de vista.  A velocidade era idêntica aos demais satélites que se avistam à noite. A altitude tendo em conta a minha percepção seria  muito próxima das estrelas. A cor emitida era semelhante à das estrelas que se encontram no céu nocturno, um azulado claro e esbranquiçado. 
Fica aqui o relato daquilo que presenciei para ser debatido por todos aqui no fórum.
Até à próxima!


----------



## camrov8 (28 Ago 2016 às 22:33)

Caro Zéca o seu avistamento só reforça o que se sabe, o mais natural é serem os famosos balões de casamento, um sabado de noite, o facto de parecerem longe e muito alto são motivados por falta de referencias visuais uma ilusão de optica


----------



## ZéCa (29 Ago 2016 às 22:00)

Olá boa noite a todos!
Certo até posso aceitar que fossem os tais balões de casamento. A questão é que os pontos luminosos que observei mantinham exactamente a mesma distância entre si na sua deslocação e piscavam ao mesmo tempo, ou seja, se fossem balões afastavam-se uns dos outros devido ao vento em altitude e talvez não piscassem ao mesmo tempo. Será que não são factores relevantes para distinguir uma coisa da outra?


----------



## Profetaa (30 Ago 2016 às 01:20)

ZéCa disse:


> Olá boa noite a todos!
> Certo até posso aceitar que fossem os tais balões de casamento. A questão é que os pontos luminosos que observei mantinham exactamente a mesma distância entre si na sua deslocação e piscavam ao mesmo tempo, ou seja, se fossem balões afastavam-se uns dos outros devido ao vento em altitude e talvez não piscassem ao mesmo tempo. Será que não são factores relevantes para distinguir uma coisa da outra?




eu já os vi tão alinhadinhos que pareciam estarem presos ao mesmo fio esticado....mais um factor para por em causa se seriam balões....
Mas... eram balões, pois vi-os serem largados !
procurem os relatos destes avistamentos, em dias de inverno (menos casamentos e festas) ou durante a semana....quase não existem...!


----------



## Scan_Ferr (30 Ago 2016 às 05:33)

Porque é que as pessoas têm a tendência para pensar que são fenómenos estranhos e não apenas uns simples balões?


----------



## CT1ETE (30 Ago 2016 às 14:55)

josepires disse:


> Ola Andre
> Observei ontem em obidos por volta das 23 horas e 45 minutos um fenomeno similar ao relatado, em numero superior a 20 elementos. Silenciosos, luzes intermitentes intensas e deslocavam se na direcao Norte Sul. Nao acredito em seres extraterrestres. Estou igualmente intrigado. Tive hipoteses de fotografar mas nem me atrevi tal a espectacularidade do fenomeno. Agradeco caso possa ajudar a explicar a situacao.


Balões de Led.... 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arsva (4 Set 2016 às 00:29)

Vi hoje em Braga também pela meia noite


----------



## Fernanda (4 Set 2016 às 17:08)

Eu vi na quinta feira pela meia hora da noite e eta


----------



## camrov8 (4 Set 2016 às 22:52)

ou os et´s são muito certinhos ou há aqui um padrão, ser sempre à meia noite. Pelo que ouvi a quinta feira é o low cost dos casamentos


----------



## Spak (14 Set 2016 às 23:22)

Ia jurar que vi algo deste género há momentos no céu, imaginem que alinhadas com o rio Douro no sentido oeste-este e durante largos segundos até desaparecerem atrás de nuvens de chuva. Porto, zona de Campanhã.


----------



## Ricardo Veloso (17 Set 2016 às 00:47)

Boa noite, no dia 28 de julho por volta da meia noite, eu e os meus primos em Braga, mais precisamente Amares, vimos as mesmas luzes que voces referem em todos esses comentários, mas não prestei muita atenção em relação a isso.
Hoje dia 17 de setembro, estava no Porto com os meus amigos e avistamos o mesmo acontecimento, se alguem me pudesse esclarecer o que é ficaria agradecido.


----------



## ruijacome (17 Set 2016 às 21:19)

Ricardo Veloso disse:


> Boa noite, no dia 28 de julho por volta da meia noite, eu e os meus primos em Braga, mais precisamente Amares, vimos as mesmas luzes que voces referem em todos esses comentários, mas não prestei muita atenção em relação a isso.
> Hoje dia 17 de setembro, estava no Porto com os meus amigos e avistamos o mesmo acontecimento, se alguem me pudesse esclarecer o que é ficaria agradecido.



Basta ler as respostas anteriores!


----------



## vlekje (20 Set 2016 às 13:59)

Andre Barbosa disse:


> Olá. O título pode não ser o mais correcto, mas hoje vi uma coisa que nunca tinha visto.
> Estava em Vila Verde por volta da meia noite, com os meus Pais e um casal amigo, quando reparamos que ao fundo vinham centenas de estrelas em movimento considerado lento, e a piscarem abundantemente. Foi-se aproximando, até que passou mesmo por cima de nós. Eram centenas de pontos (ao que eu chamo estrelas), que se foram separando e cada vez mais lentas. O mais estranho foi que depois, as estrelas voltaram-se a juntar e foram desaparecendo, mas sempre em constante festival luminoso. Tentamos filmar de todas as maneiras, mas só tínhamos os telemóveis e não conseguimos registar o momento. Tudo isto demorou cerca de 5 minutos, e ficamos todos fascinados pelo fenómeno.
> Vieram-me logo dizer que estava tolinho ou que eram balões como se usam agora nas festas. Mas não sou ignorante e também já vi desses balões e sei perfeitamente que isto foi um fenómeno da natureza.
> Além disso, não estava sozinho. Perguntei a vários amigos meus de Braga se viram algo, mas nada feito.
> ...





Olá pessoal,

Sou fascinado por este tipo de acontecimentos, mas recentemente tivemos no Funchal exactamente esta mesma situação que aqui o nosso amigo descreve. Parecia um manto gigante de estrelas sempre piscando a deslizar pelos céus, lentamente até parar e começar a subir cada vez mais, até a nossa vista não alcançar mais. Impressionante e ao mesmo tempo assustador. Todas as pessoas que se encontravam no nosso local ficaram espantadas, e claro está, assustadas. As brincadeiras que aqui comentam sobre quem viu este tipo de coisas, são bastante infantis, até porque só mesmo vendo é que podemos avaliar a dimensão. Imaginem, é noite, o céu está limpo mas com lua e estrelas de sobra e, começamos a avistar ao longe já, aquele manto gigante de estrelas a piscar. O que havemos de pensar, certo?


----------



## Vince (20 Set 2016 às 15:45)

Vou partilhar com vocês um gráfico recente do nº de acessos a este tópico (a maior parte do tráfego chega via pesquisas no google) e como podem ver, os picos são sempre nos períodos compreendidos entre as 6ªfs e 2ªfs seguintes, ou seja, os fins de semana, que é quando há mais festas com balões.







Para os membros habituais do fórum e desta discussão em particular, não se esqueçam que este tópico no Verão chega a ser pesquisado e lido por muitas centenas de pessoas ao fim de semana que vem aqui parar à procura de explicações sobre o que viram. E que ficam satisfeitas com essas mesmas explicações dadas nas páginas anteriores, indo depois à sua vida. É apenas uma muita pequena minoria (e tem todo o direito disso) que parece não gostar da explicação dos balões. Daqui a poucas semanas o assunto morre, para recomeçar para o ano a partir da Primavera


----------



## Profetaa (23 Set 2016 às 23:25)

Vince disse:


> Sim, eu não falava da parte ambiental que já tinhas referido e muito bem anteriormente, obviamente que é um bocado incompreensível estarem a lançar-se aos milhares de cada vez estas porcarias por aí.
> 
> Falava de outro potencial problema que ainda não tinha sido referido, da eventual confusão que isto possa causar numa aproximação ou descolagem de um aeroporto. Quando referi inofensivo era para as turbinas que tem uma capacidade de ingerirem coisas até certa dimensão e densidade sem que isso afecte as pás, e estes leds devem ser muito pequenos para trazerem problemas. Mas já a desorientação que isto possa causar num piloto que está por exemplo a aterrar ou a descolar pode ser perigosa, manobras de emergência são sempre situações de risco e stress adicional. Mesmo um treinado piloto não consegue em poucos segundos ter a certeza absoluta do que está a ver, e um motor ingerir um drone por ex. já deve fazer estragos.
> 
> Ponham-se no lugar de pilotos em plena descolagem super-concentrados nos parâmetros de voo e de repente pela frente vêm um enxame de estranhas luzes? Pode ser assustador e em poucos segundos tem que tomar uma decisão de uma manobra evasiva pois não sabem ou tem a certeza do que se trata.



já existe regulamentação para isso, provavelmente ninguém a respeita , mas há...
em relação aos balões com led, a questão das pilhas poderá ser considerada uma largada de pilhas na natureza e como tal crime ambiental, fiscalizada pelas brigadas do ambiente da GNR e PSP

vejam na pagina 11:
http://www.anac.pt/vPT/Generico/Inf...formacaoAeronautica/Documents/CIA_29_2013.pdf


----------



## Vince (23 Set 2016 às 23:43)

Não fazia ideia que já havia regulação sobre isso, ainda bem então. Resta saber (independentemente do respeito pela legislação) se o regulador ou o regulado fazem ideia do vento que faz na altura da largada e aonde podem ir parar os balões.

A parte que referes do documento vem ao encontro do que tinha referido, a fase critica da descolagem ou aterragem:


----------



## Sofia Ferreira (24 Set 2016 às 23:19)

Andre Barbosa disse:


> Olá. O título pode não ser o mais correcto, mas hoje vi uma coisa que nunca tinha visto.
> Estava em Vila Verde por volta da meia noite, com os meus Pais e um casal amigo, quando reparamos que ao fundo vinham centenas de estrelas em movimento considerado lento, e a piscarem abundantemente. Foi-se aproximando, até que passou mesmo por cima de nós. Eram centenas de pontos (ao que eu chamo estrelas), que se foram separando e cada vez mais lentas. O mais estranho foi que depois, as estrelas voltaram-se a juntar e foram desaparecendo, mas sempre em constante festival luminoso. Tentamos filmar de todas as maneiras, mas só tínhamos os telemóveis e não conseguimos registar o momento. Tudo isto demorou cerca de 5 minutos, e ficamos todos fascinados pelo fenómeno.
> Vieram-me logo dizer que estava tolinho ou que eram balões como se usam agora nas festas. Mas não sou ignorante e também já vi desses balões e sei perfeitamente que isto foi um fenómeno da natureza.
> Além disso, não estava sozinho. Perguntei a vários amigos meus de Braga se viram algo, mas nada feito.
> ...




Boa noite, sei que este post há tem algum tempo, mas há coisa de 10 minutos atrás, tive uma experiência parecida com a sua..Estou no parque de campismo de Mirandela.  Ligamos de imediato para o ipma, que diz que este verão há vários relatos de avistamentos como este.. Seja lá o que for foi no mínimo estranho. Vinham devagar, primeiro estavam juntas e depois começaram a separar-se e uns minutos depois deixamos de às ver, tendo ficado apenas uma para trás e até demos uma de brincadeira dizendo que era uma festa e um dos aliens ficou perdido ahahah.


----------



## Osaka (25 Set 2016 às 00:34)

Olá, venho no seguimento das descrições feitas e sobretudo da descrição da Sofia devido à concordância temporal. Avistei o enxame a passar por cima de mim às 00:00h. Estou na costa da Caparica. Agora vamos considerar que possa ter sido o mesmo acostamento, a serem os tais balões, poderiam eles ter viajado tantos kms em tão pouco tempo e à rapidez a que iam. Reforço o que descrevem, imensos, a voar como um bando de pássaros a migrar em enxorradas, a piscar, organicamente como se pertencessem ao mesmo conjunto, baixo para estrelas, alto para o resto. Um fenómeno fabuloso.


----------



## Nuno Almeida (25 Set 2016 às 01:17)

Acabei de assistir a fenômeno igual nos céus de Lisboa por volta da meia noite, agora o céu está meio nebulado mas ainda há pouco vi mais 2 ou 3. São agora 1.15 horas da madrugada, não sei o que é, vi eu a minha mulher e as minhas filhas..


----------



## ruijacome (25 Set 2016 às 01:31)

Basta lerem os posts anteriores! Tem as respostas esparramadas nas outras 7 paginas do topico! Deram-se sequer ao trabalho de ler as paginas anteriores ?!


----------



## Osaka (25 Set 2016 às 02:07)

Se não tem nada a acrescentar, não incentive os outros a não dialogar.


----------



## ecobcg (25 Set 2016 às 10:29)

Sofia Ferreira disse:


> Boa noite, sei que este post há tem algum tempo, mas há coisa de 10 minutos atrás, tive uma experiência parecida com a sua..Estou no parque de campismo de Mirandela.  Ligamos de imediato para o ipma, que diz que este verão há vários relatos de avistamentos como este.. Seja lá o que for foi no mínimo estranho. Vinham devagar, primeiro estavam juntas e depois começaram a separar-se e uns minutos depois deixamos de às ver, tendo ficado apenas uma para trás e até demos uma de brincadeira dizendo que era uma festa e um dos aliens ficou perdido ahahah.





Osaka disse:


> Olá, venho no seguimento das descrições feitas e sobretudo da descrição da Sofia devido à concordância temporal. Avistei o enxame a passar por cima de mim às 00:00h. Estou na costa da Caparica. Agora vamos considerar que possa ter sido o mesmo acostamento, a serem os tais balões, poderiam eles ter viajado tantos kms em tão pouco tempo e à rapidez a que iam. Reforço o que descrevem, imensos, a voar como um bando de pássaros a migrar em enxorradas, a piscar, organicamente como se pertencessem ao mesmo conjunto, baixo para estrelas, alto para o resto. Um fenómeno fabuloso.





Nuno Almeida disse:


> Acabei de assistir a fenômeno igual nos céus de Lisboa por volta da meia noite, agora o céu está meio nebulado mas ainda há pouco vi mais 2 ou 3. São agora 1.15 horas da madrugada, não sei o que é, vi eu a minha mulher e as minhas filhas..



Mais uma vez... trata-se simplesmente de lançamento de balões com led's...


(Basta pensar um pouco... se houvesse um "enxame" desses de naves extraterrestres, a visitar centenas de locais do nosso planeta vários dias por semana (quase sempre aos fins-de-semana), certamente que já teriam aterrado e dialogado connosco (ou exterminado)!  Eu até sou daqueles que gostava muito que os senhores extraterrestres viessem até cá e nos contactassem....seria um evento histórico e marcante para a história da humanidade... mas até lá... são apenas balões....

Ora vejam lá se não foi isto que viram? A resposta mais simples é sempre a mais correcta! 



Basta pesquisar no youtube que há centenas de vídeos...


----------



## Osaka (25 Set 2016 às 11:53)

Mas quem é que falou em ovnis? A questão que estava a pôr aos mesmos que avistaram ontem é sobre a velocidade das luzes, claro que todos já lemos isto e claro que estas luzes são o mais provável (obrigada pelo vídeo, que ainda não tinha visto e ajuda a esclarecer). O que eu queria mesmo era entender de todos vimos os mesmos balões/luzes ontem e por onde andaram, visto que percorreram milhares de kms todos unidos e acho curioso e gostava de confirmar essa rota. Já agora, acrescento só que estes envios de balões em casamentos são uma fantochada, mas pensando bem é um pleonasmo. Por outro lado, a ideia das poucas pessoas que avistam o fenómeno, sem saber do que se trata, (eu pensei pirilampos e depois algum engenho de guerra) é assim um bocado mágico pq naquele momento assistimos a um fenómeno que nunca vimos ou ouvimos falar e podemos sentir temor ou maravilhamento ou curiosidade..


----------



## camrov8 (25 Set 2016 às 13:35)

Osaka disse:


> Mas quem é que falou em ovnis? A questão que estava a pôr aos mesmos que avistaram ontem é sobre a velocidade das luzes, claro que todos já lemos isto e claro que estas luzes são o mais provável (obrigada pelo vídeo, que ainda não tinha visto e ajuda a esclarecer). O que eu queria mesmo era entender de todos vimos os mesmos balões/luzes ontem e por onde andaram, visto que percorreram milhares de kms todos unidos e acho curioso e gostava de confirmar essa rota. Já agora, acrescento só que estes envios de balões em casamentos são uma fantochada, mas pensando bem é um pleonasmo. Por outro lado, a ideia das poucas pessoas que avistam o fenómeno, sem saber do que se trata, (eu pensei pirilampos e depois algum engenho de guerra) é assim um bocado mágico pq naquele momento assistimos a um fenómeno que nunca vimos ou ouvimos falar e podemos sentir temor ou maravilhamento ou curiosidade..


podes é ter visto uma largada diferente uma vez que os lançamentos são sempre à mesma hora


----------



## zigaortiz (10 Out 2016 às 03:21)

Boa noite,
Sou do Algarve e ontem por volta da meia noite pude ter o prazer de assistir a esse fenómeno por si descrito.
Tinha acabado de de chegar ao trabalho quando um colega me chamou a atenção para tal espectáculo, que assumo, ter sido ate arrepiante.
Parecia um manto de estrelas cintilantes que apagavam e acendiam fazendo ate lembrar as luzes de uma árvore de natal.
Tal e qual como foi descrito, em cerca de 10 minutos foram lentamente desaparecendo.
Curioso não haver resposta para tal acontecimento, e o que mais me admira é mais ninguém ter visto, ou relatado.


----------



## criz0r (10 Out 2016 às 09:52)

zigaortiz disse:


> Boa noite,
> Sou do Algarve e ontem por volta da meia noite pude ter o prazer de assistir a esse fenómeno por si descrito.
> Tinha acabado de de chegar ao trabalho quando um colega me chamou a atenção para tal espectáculo, que assumo, ter sido ate arrepiante.
> Parecia um manto de estrelas cintilantes que apagavam e acendiam fazendo ate lembrar as luzes de uma árvore de natal.
> ...



Antes de mais bom dia e muito bem vindo ao Fórum  



ecobcg disse:


> Mais uma vez... trata-se simplesmente de lançamento de balões com led's...



É pratica comum nestes tempos em que vivemos a largada destes balões principalmente em casamentos pelo que será esta a explicação mais plausível do que viu ontem à noite.


----------



## Sara.sofia.velhote (6 Mai 2017 às 23:38)

Andre Barbosa disse:


> Olá. O título pode não ser o mais correcto, mas hoje vi uma coisa que nunca tinha visto.
> Estava em Vila Verde por volta da meia noite, com os meus Pais e um casal amigo, quando reparamos que ao fundo vinham centenas de estrelas em movimento considerado lento, e a piscarem abundantemente. Foi-se aproximando, até que passou mesmo por cima de nós. Eram centenas de pontos (ao que eu chamo estrelas), que se foram separando e cada vez mais lentas. O mais estranho foi que depois, as estrelas voltaram-se a juntar e foram desaparecendo, mas sempre em constante festival luminoso. Tentamos filmar de todas as maneiras, mas só tínhamos os telemóveis e não conseguimos registar o momento. Tudo isto demorou cerca de 5 minutos, e ficamos todos fascinados pelo fenómeno.
> Vieram-me logo dizer que estava tolinho ou que eram balões como se usam agora nas festas. Mas não sou ignorante e também já vi desses balões e sei perfeitamente que isto foi um fenómeno da natureza.
> Além disso, não estava sozinho. Perguntei a vários amigos meus de Braga se viram algo, mas nada feito.
> ...


O meu deus nem sabes o k me aconteceu!!!!!!!!A MESMA COISA ACABEI DE VER AGORA ISSO MESMO ERAM IMENSAS MOSTREI A MINHA MAE ELA FICOU TIPO..OMG!!! To memo a dizer a verdade foi memo estranho.
Tipo fui a net ver se aparecia alguma cena e vi este site fiquei tipo on!!!! omg k excito 
Agora aserio alguem sabe do k s trata?????


----------



## Sara.sofia.velhote (6 Mai 2017 às 23:40)

zigaortiz disse:


> Boa noite,
> Sou do Algarve e ontem por volta da meia noite pude ter o prazer de assistir a esse fenómeno por si descrito.
> Tinha acabado de de chegar ao trabalho quando um colega me chamou a atenção para tal espectáculo, que assumo, ter sido ate arrepiante.
> Parecia um manto de estrelas cintilantes que apagavam e acendiam fazendo ate lembrar as luzes de uma árvore de natal.
> ...


Vi eu hoje mesmo foi mesmo estranho..serao aliens??? vo perguntar ao meu stor de fisica e quimica omg k descobrimento


----------



## Sara.sofia.velhote (6 Mai 2017 às 23:41)

Andre Barbosa disse:


> Não tenho vídeos. Tentámos filmar tudo mas com os telemóveis não conseguimos apanhar nada :/


Eu tmb tentei com o tele filmar ms n deu


----------



## Sara.sofia.velhote (6 Mai 2017 às 23:42)

Andre Barbosa disse:


> Não tenho vídeos. Tentámos filmar tudo mas com os telemóveis não conseguimos apanhar nada :/


Eu tmb tentei com o tele filmar ms n deu


----------



## Sara.sofia.velhote (6 Mai 2017 às 23:43)

João Pedro disse:


> http://ufoportugal.blogspot.pt/2013/07/aglomerado-de-estrelas-move-se-em-vilar.html
> 
> Parece que o "fenómeno" é relativamente comum...


Como assim comum????????


----------



## Sara.sofia.velhote (6 Mai 2017 às 23:44)

João Pedro disse:


> http://ufoportugal.blogspot.pt/2013/07/aglomerado-de-estrelas-move-se-em-vilar.html
> 
> Parece que o "fenómeno" é relativamente comum...


Como assim comum????


----------



## Sara.sofia.velhote (6 Mai 2017 às 23:44)

Vince disse:


> Devem ser balões com leds. No link que o João Pedro  colocou, se reparares nos muitos comentários de pessoas a dizer que viram o mesmo, é quase tudo ao sábado ou domingo. Casamentos... perto da meia noite mandam isso para o ar.
> 
> Como o stormrick referiu, como consegues perceber a altitude de uma luz no céu ? É bastante complicado. É fácil reconhecer um avião em altitude de cruzeiro a 10km porque estamos habituados a vê-los, pela velocidade, intensidade da luz, a presença de luzes de cores distintas, ritmo do strobe, etc, ou perceber que ele voa mais baixo numa aproximação para Pedras Rubras por exemplo. Mas se vires o transito da ISS num dia de boa magnitude, muita gente acha que é um avião a voar muito alto, contudo a estação está a 400km de altitude. E a magnitude ser equivalente a um planeta a milhões de kms ou mesmo a uma estrela a anos-luz...
> 
> ...


Olha eu tenho a certeza de k n eram baloes...e como era possivel estarem todos juntos......


----------



## Sara.sofia.velhote (6 Mai 2017 às 23:46)

trepkos disse:


> Isso é ovnis.
> 
> Chama o tipo do canal história.


Hahahaahahh tmb disse isso a primeira hahah omg k piada


----------



## TiagoLC (6 Mai 2017 às 23:54)

Sara.sofia.velhote disse:


> Olha eu tenho a certeza de k n eram baloes...e como era possivel estarem todos juntos......


Como podes ter tanta certeza que não eram balões?
O que tu relatas bate certo com o que @Vince escreveu, portanto é certo que são balões com leds:


Vince disse:


> se reparares nos muitos comentários de pessoas a dizer que viram o mesmo, é quase tudo ao sábado ou domingo. Casamentos... perto da meia noite mandam isso para o ar.


----------



## guimeixen (7 Mai 2017 às 08:26)

Sara.sofia.velhote disse:


> Olha eu tenho a certeza de k n eram baloes...e como era possivel estarem todos juntos......



Como o Tiagolco e o Vince disse, são balões com leds. Tirei estas fotos em julho do ano passado e cada linha na foto era um ponto que se mexia e piscava.
Na última foto é mais visível e cada intervalo na linha foi causado pelo piscar dos balões.




Mysterious Lights by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Mysterious Lights by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr


----------



## Thomar (7 Mai 2017 às 09:32)

No passado mês de Fevereiro fui a um casamento no Porto e assisti à largada dos balões com _led's_ e quando já estão a uma altura significativa tornam-se um *espectáculo bonito de se ver mas poluente*! Quem não souber o que é e vê à distância pode ser induzido em erro e pensar que são ovnis, mas não são!
A quantidade de balões (varia consoante a capacidade financeira) e a sua distribuição no céu nocturno depende das condições atmosféricas.


----------



## camrov8 (7 Mai 2017 às 16:54)

Thomar disse:


> No passado mês de Fevereiro fui a um casamento no Porto e assisti à largada dos balões com _led's_ e quando já estão a uma altura significativa tornam-se um *espectáculo bonito de se ver mas poluente*! Quem não souber o que é e vê à distância pode ser induzido em erro e pensar que são ovnis, mas não são!
> A quantidade de balões (varia consoante a capacidade financeira) e a sua distribuição no céu nocturno depende das condições atmosféricas.


 e altura do ano agora que vem o verão vão aumentar os avistamentos, contudo muita gente continua a não acreditar no que lhe é dito


----------



## MSantos (15 Mai 2017 às 12:38)

No passado Sábado vi pela Primeira vez estes famosos ovnis, que afinal não passam apenas de balões que piscam!


----------



## manuelacavaco (18 Jun 2017 às 00:16)

Andre Barbosa disse:


> Olá. O título pode não ser o mais correcto, mas hoje vi uma coisa que nunca tinha visto.
> Estava em Vila Verde por volta da meia noite, com os meus Pais e um casal amigo, quando reparamos que ao fundo vinham centenas de estrelas em movimento considerado lento, e a piscarem abundantemente. Foi-se aproximando, até que passou mesmo por cima de nós. Eram centenas de pontos (ao que eu chamo estrelas), que se foram separando e cada vez mais lentas. O mais estranho foi que depois, as estrelas voltaram-se a juntar e foram desaparecendo, mas sempre em constante festival luminoso. Tentamos filmar de todas as maneiras, mas só tínhamos os telemóveis e não conseguimos registar o momento. Tudo isto demorou cerca de 5 minutos, e ficamos todos fascinados pelo fenómeno.
> Vieram-me logo dizer que estava tolinho ou que eram balões como se usam agora nas festas. Mas não sou ignorante e também já vi desses balões e sei perfeitamente que isto foi um fenómeno da natureza.
> Além disso, não estava sozinho. Perguntei a vários amigos meus de Braga se viram algo, mas nada feito.
> ...




Também vi (duas vezes), eu e os meus filhos, consegui chamá-los a tempo. Em Palmela. Estava a dar em louca porque ninguém tinha visto...


----------



## Lightning (18 Jun 2017 às 20:02)

Desta passada sexta (16) para sábado (17) foram lançados balões desses luminosos a piscarem, a partir da fonte da telha, provenientes de uma festa de casamento. Eu estava mesmo ao lado e foi a primeira vez que vi, "dançaram" atmosfera acima sempre todos coordenados (devido aos ventos em altura).


----------



## Meteo Portugal (24 Jun 2017 às 22:53)

Podemos confirmar. Também observámos ontem, sexta-feira 23 de junho de 2017.

Temos imagens em vídeo da região do Porto e fotos tiradas em Lisboa.

Aviões não eram, drones muito menos, balões nem pensar! O que terá sido? Drones não têm o dobro da velocidade de um jato.


----------



## Toby (25 Jun 2017 às 07:28)

Bom dia,






http://www.atalaia.org/2017/06/20/riscos-no-ceu/


----------



## ecobcg (25 Jun 2017 às 10:23)

Cuidado que "eles andem" aí!! Lool!!


----------



## camrov8 (25 Jun 2017 às 13:59)

é incrível como este tema ainda dura já tendo sido desmanchado, e volta sempre à vida nos meses de verão e "estranhamente" ao fim de semana , os et's devem curtir mesmo o nosso fim de semana. 
mas quem vê nunca acredita no que lhe é dito, é impossível ser um avião ou qualquer coisa conhecida, balões de noite com poucos pontos de referencia e led´s a piscar podem parecer muita coisa e a sua velocidade mal avaliada


----------



## Anabela Pratas (20 Ago 2017 às 00:03)

Boa noite!
Sou de Coimbra e hoje acabei de assistir a esse fenómeno .Apareceu do nada um manto de estrelas cintilantes que apagavam e acendiam ,parecia a árvore de natal, foram lentamente a andar em grupo devagarinho e desapareceram .Alguém me sabe explicar o que é?? Posso dizer que era lindo de se ver.


----------



## dahon (20 Ago 2017 às 00:13)

Anabela Pratas disse:


> Boa noite!
> Sou de Coimbra e hoje acabei de assistir a esse fenómeno .Apareceu do nada um manto de estrelas cintilantes que apagavam e acendiam ,parecia a árvore de natal, foram lentamente a andar em grupo devagarinho e desapareceram .Alguém me sabe explicar o que é?? Posso dizer que era lindo de se ver.



Na página anterior deste tópico está lá a resposta.
Basicamente em algumas cerimonias como por exemplo casamentos são largados balões com leds que piscam no seu interior, fazendo esse efeito de "nuvem de estrelas" pelo céu nocturno.


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Ago 2017 às 00:14)

Anabela Pratas disse:


> Boa noite!
> Sou de Coimbra e hoje acabei de assistir a esse fenómeno .Apareceu do nada um manto de estrelas cintilantes que apagavam e acendiam ,parecia a árvore de natal, foram lentamente a andar em grupo devagarinho e desapareceram .Alguém me sabe explicar o que é?? Posso dizer que era lindo de se ver.


Boa noite e bem vinda!
Pelo teu relato, parece que são os balões com leds que todos neste tópico falam. Normalmente são usados em festas no verão.


----------



## Elisabete silva (21 Ago 2017 às 19:04)

Andre Barbosa disse:


> Olá. O título pode não ser o mais correcto, mas hoje vi uma coisa que nunca tinha visto.
> Estava em Vila Verde por volta da meia noite, com os meus Pais e um casal amigo, quando reparamos que ao fundo vinham centenas de estrelas em movimento considerado lento, e a piscarem abundantemente. Foi-se aproximando, até que passou mesmo por cima de nós. Eram centenas de pontos (ao que eu chamo estrelas), que se foram separando e cada vez mais lentas. O mais estranho foi que depois, as estrelas voltaram-se a juntar e foram desaparecendo, mas sempre em constante festival luminoso. Tentamos filmar de todas as maneiras, mas só tínhamos os telemóveis e não conseguimos registar o momento. Tudo isto demorou cerca de 5 minutos, e ficamos todos fascinados pelo fenómeno.
> Vieram-me logo dizer que estava tolinho ou que eram balões como se usam agora nas festas. Mas não sou ignorante e também já vi desses balões e sei perfeitamente que isto foi um fenómeno da natureza.
> Além disso, não estava sozinho. Perguntei a vários amigos meus de Braga se viram algo, mas nada feito.
> ...


----------



## Elisabete silva (21 Ago 2017 às 19:14)

Andre Barbosa disse:


> Olá. O título pode não ser o mais correcto, mas hoje vi uma coisa que nunca tinha visto.
> Estava em Vila Verde por volta da meia noite, com os meus Pais e um casal amigo, quando reparamos que ao fundo vinham centenas de estrelas em movimento considerado lento, e a piscarem abundantemente. Foi-se aproximando, até que passou mesmo por cima de nós. Eram centenas de pontos (ao que eu chamo estrelas), que se foram separando e cada vez mais lentas. O mais estranho foi que depois, as estrelas voltaram-se a juntar e foram desaparecendo, mas sempre em constante festival luminoso. Tentamos filmar de todas as maneiras, mas só tínhamos os telemóveis e não conseguimos registar o momento. Tudo isto demorou cerca de 5 minutos, e ficamos todos fascinados pelo fenómeno.
> Vieram-me logo dizer que estava tolinho ou que eram balões como se usam agora nas festas. Mas não sou ignorante e também já vi desses balões e sei perfeitamente que isto foi um fenómeno da natureza.
> Além disso, não estava sozinho. Perguntei a vários amigos meus de Braga se viram algo, mas nada feito.
> ...


André Barbosa, eu também vi. Estava na freguesia de rendufe e parei para tentar filmar, mas o tlm não apanhou nada. Ao início pensei que fosse um conjunto de estrelas, mas depois reparei que se movimentavam. Não eram balões e também não eram pirilampos.


----------



## Profetaa (23 Ago 2017 às 00:16)

Se eu vos disser que esses balões chegam á Holanda vocês não acreditam, pois não???
Pois isso é verdade !!!! "voam" milhares de quilómetros a velocidades incríveis....
Se continuam a acreditar que são extra terrestres (pois OVNIS são de certeza- OVNI= Objecto Voados Não identificado, se não os identificam são ovnis), vão para  a rua tentar encontra-los pode ser que tenham uma boa noticia para vender e ficam ricos....loll
Desculpem ser sarcástico , mas..... Isso não passa de balões com leds. que por acaso até são proibidos, podem dar coima se as autoridades os virem largar, pois as pilhas que usam para dar luz , são muito poluentes...


----------



## camrov8 (23 Ago 2017 às 01:06)

também não compreendo como isto ainda é assunto, sempre na mesma altura e hora e continua a febre do vi e não são balões. 
são e acho que já se deu provas mais que suficientes, sempre no verão perto da meia noite e ao fim de semana quinta para os low cost.
é verdade que é fácil pensar em tudo menos balões, mas o problema é que a noite e sem referencias o pessoal não tem noção do que esta a ver


----------



## Brunofc (27 Ago 2017 às 00:13)

Por acaso já é a segunda vez que vejo isso,e também não tenho explicação para isso acabei de ver pela segunda vez mesmo a 10 minutos atraz, milhares de luzes a piscar parecem luzes de pinheirinho de natal mas a uma altura de vários km de altura e a fazerem milhares de km...quem não souber a resposta que não diga e nada...


----------



## dahon (27 Ago 2017 às 01:34)




----------



## MSantos (27 Ago 2017 às 01:37)

Brunofc disse:


> Por acaso já é a segunda vez que vejo isso,e também não tenho explicação para isso acabei de ver pela segunda vez mesmo a 10 minutos atraz, milhares de luzes a piscar parecem luzes de pinheirinho de natal mas a uma altura de vários km de altura e a fazerem milhares de km...quem não souber a resposta que não diga e nada...



A resposta está espalhada em todas as páginas deste tópico, são simples balões com leds largados em festas e casamentos, principalmente no Verão e aos fins-de-semana.


----------



## Dacrash (10 Set 2017 às 00:50)

Pois é pessoal, acabei de presenciar a um fenômeno igual ao que aqui é descrito. Na cova da piedade em Almada junto ao restaurante tia Be às 23:55 até ás 00:00 vi mais de 200 estrelas a atravessar o céu durante uns 5 minutos,... muito estranho, ... já tenho 41 anos e nunca vi nada assim. Duvido que sejam baloes. Para mim era como se visse centenas de aviões a 11km de distância á velocidade de 1000km/hora a piscar e a voar no mesmo sentido. Hoje dia 10 de setembro 2017 as 00:01


----------



## Dacrash (10 Set 2017 às 02:28)

Ok, andei a í vestigar um pouco no Google e aparece que aquilo que assisti hoje eram baloes transparentes com Leds. 

Só podem se transparentes pois não vi nenhuma daquelas estrelas com cores.
Mas Continuo sem ter explicação quanto á velocidade com que atravessarmos o céu. Pois em menos de um minuto cada uma dessas "estrelas" atravessou o céu de um lado ao outro, como se fosse um avião a uns 11km de distância,.... a menos que estes baloes estivessem a uns 300 metros e desse a percepção  de uma maior velocidade. Hoje o dia estava com ventos de uns 20km/hora ao nível do solo. Não sei se os ventos fossem mais fortes a uma altura mais elevada


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (10 Set 2017 às 02:57)

Dacrash disse:


> Ok, andei a í vestigar um pouco no Google e aparece que aquilo que assisti hoje eram baloes transparentes com Leds.
> 
> Só podem se transparentes pois não vi nenhuma daquelas estrelas com cores.
> Mas Continuo sem ter explicação quanto á velocidade com que atravessarmos o céu. Pois em menos de um minuto cada uma dessas "estrelas" atravessou o céu de um lado ao outro, como se fosse um avião a uns 11km de distância,.... a menos que estes baloes estivessem a uns 300 metros e desse a percepção  de uma maior velocidade. Hoje o dia estava com ventos de uns 20km/hora ao nível do solo. Não sei se os ventos fossem mais fortes a uma altura mais elevada



Sim os ventos em altura estiveram mais fortes principalmente na região de Lisboa, com velocidade a rondar os 60km/h na hora referida. 20km/h à superfície e 60 km/h em altura é o suficiente para que 200 balões mantenham um voo relativamente mais baixo e horizontal e daí você ter tido a percepção de terem atravessado o "céu todo", basicamente porque passaram o seu campo de visão do céu de um lado ao outro a baixa altitude.


----------



## Dacrash (10 Set 2017 às 09:22)

Hoje também fui ver no Google maps se a porta de entrada no restaurante estava virada para sul que era a direção para onde os baloes se dirigia e confirmasse,,,. Os baloes seguiam para sul, seguindo a direção do vento. Mesmo hoje , ( dia seguinte) o vento continua a vir de norte embora com menos intensidade. (5km/h)

Estou convencido que eram baloes com LEDs. A serem levados pelo vento


----------



## camrov8 (10 Set 2017 às 13:25)

Ai meu Deus criador dos céus e da terra, são balões minha gente são balões mas que milhares de km's hora minha gente sempre de noite sempre ao fim de semana, parecem rapido porque não temos pontos de referencia o cérebro percepciona como sendo um objecto longe a grande velocidade, se não acreditam olhem para a lua quando nasce ou se põe parece enorme, quando poderem vejam a ISS a passar por cima essa sim a milhares de km/h um balão a voar baixo passo por nos bem mais rapido


----------



## Evora (26 Nov 2017 às 22:47)

Recebi um vídeo com esse fenômeno


----------



## Kaíde Elvas (8 Dez 2017 às 00:17)

Ola André, hoje em minha cidade (Luanda-Angola) eu vi a mesma coisa, centenas de luzes azuis e vermelhas a se movimentarem no sentido Sul - Norte, estava com a minha esposa e ela também viu, no princípio pensamos q fossem aviões, pk eram apenas umas 7 luzes, mas logo depois aumentaram, e tive a impressão q as luzes estavam a volta de algo, tentei tirar foto mas infelizmente a qualidade das fotos dos telemoveis n é boa o suficiente, escrevi o q vi no google e fiquei feliz em saber q afinal eu e a minha esposa n somos malucos.


----------



## fhff (15 Dez 2017 às 20:08)

Esses balões são um espectáculo... Provavelmente a maior parte vai parar aos oceanos, contribuindo para a acumulação de plástico, e as pilhas dos Led., que nos balões que vi eram 3 por balão,  também são muito boas para o ambiente.... 
Ass: Um velho do Restelo.


----------



## Mando (17 Dez 2017 às 06:50)

16.12.2017 19:17-19:26 Arcos de Valdevez/ Ponte da Barca, Alto Minho, Portugal

Observei esse fenômeno, juntamente com a mais 3 pessoas que iam comigo na viatura e só muito por acaso conseguimos ver o fenômeno.
Trabalhei num aeroporto por isso "percebo minimamente da coisa" e não eram balões nenhum. O fenômeno estaria entre os 6.000 e os 11.000m de teto, comparando com um avião  comercial que passava no momento, por "baixo" do fenômeno, deslocando-se de NO-SO e depois de curvar, NO-SSO , dando a sensação de seguir em linha com o Rio Lima. Era uma espécie de "enxame" de luzes a piscar, não como estrelas a reluzir ou luzes a piscar mas, uma espécie de piscar por ondas. As ditas luzes não eram arredondadas mas sim alongadas, tipo "eclaire" e a onda de luz emitida era tipo um banco azulado. O enxame, chamemos-lhe assim, era composto por centenas dessas luzes, perfeitamente espaçadas entre elas, num ritmo e velocidades constantes. Este enxame formava no seu todo, uma forma arredondada convexa. Atrás desse enxame, vinha outro "objeto" diferente, tipo boomerang, com um piscar diferente e com 2 tipos de luzes diferentes, como que a comandar o exame.Trabalhei num aeroporto por isso não me venham com tretas de aviões ou balões ou helicópteros... não só porque os ditos balões, como todos os outros, sobem a direito ou na diagonal até à estratosfera e rebentam e, neste caso, o enxame deslocava-se não em ascensão, quer vertical, quer diagonal mas em contante horizontal linear... Deixem-se de tretas dos balões como desculpa pra tudo, já vi e nada tem a ver!!!
O fenômeno foi visto por nós por cerca de 9m até que o enxame pareceu curvar ligeiramente à esquerda e com as luzes urbanas, deixamos de o ver.
Também nós os 4 tentamos filmar com os telemóveis e nenhum destes conseguiu filmar fosse o que fosse
Nenhum de nós tinha alguma vez presenciado este fenômeno.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (17 Dez 2017 às 12:21)

Mando disse:


> 16.12.2017 19:17-19:26 Arcos de Valdevez/ Ponte da Barca, Alto Minho, Portugal
> 
> (...) O fenômeno estaria entre os 6.000 e os 11.000m de teto (...) não só porque os ditos balões, como todos os outros, sobem a direito ou na diagonal até à estratosfera e rebentam e, neste caso, o enxame deslocava-se não em ascensão, quer vertical, quer diagonal mas em contante horizontal linear... (...)



Se o vento estiver muito forte em altura, o que é muito provável a essas altitudes como deve saber se já trabalhou num aeroporto, não é difícil objectos tão leves deslocarem-se praticamente na horizontal. NE-SO tem sido a direcção do vento estes dias.
Com tantos detalhes visíveis desde tão elevada altitude é estranho não ter conseguido filmar ou fotografar fosse o que fosse.


----------



## MSantos (18 Dez 2017 às 17:02)

Mando disse:


> 16.12.2017 19:17-19:26 Arcos de Valdevez/ Ponte da Barca, Alto Minho, Portugal
> 
> Observei esse fenômeno, juntamente com a mais 3 pessoas que iam comigo na viatura e só muito por acaso conseguimos ver o fenômeno.
> Trabalhei num aeroporto por isso "percebo minimamente da coisa" e não eram balões nenhum. O fenômeno estaria entre os 6.000 e os 11.000m de teto, comparando com um avião  comercial que passava no momento, por "baixo" do fenômeno, deslocando-se de NO-SO e depois de curvar, NO-SSO , dando a sensação de seguir em linha com o Rio Lima. Era uma espécie de "enxame" de luzes a piscar, não como estrelas a reluzir ou luzes a piscar mas, uma espécie de piscar por ondas. As ditas luzes não eram arredondadas mas sim alongadas, tipo "eclaire" e a onda de luz emitida era tipo um banco azulado. O enxame, chamemos-lhe assim, era composto por centenas dessas luzes, perfeitamente espaçadas entre elas, num ritmo e velocidades constantes. Este enxame formava no seu todo, uma forma arredondada convexa. Atrás desse enxame, vinha outro "objeto" diferente, tipo boomerang, com um piscar diferente e com 2 tipos de luzes diferentes, como que a comandar o exame.Trabalhei num aeroporto por isso não me venham com tretas de aviões ou balões ou helicópteros... não só porque os ditos balões, como todos os outros, sobem a direito ou na diagonal até à estratosfera e rebentam e, neste caso, o enxame deslocava-se não em ascensão, quer vertical, quer diagonal mas em contante horizontal linear... Deixem-se de tretas dos balões como desculpa pra tudo, já vi e nada tem a ver!!!
> ...



Aconselho-o vivamente a ler todas as páginas deste tópico.


----------



## ferreira5 (18 Dez 2017 às 20:23)

Por acaso já tinha visto em Bragança em noites de Verão mas pensava que era do vinho...


----------



## vitamos (18 Dez 2017 às 20:26)

ferreira5 disse:


> Por acaso já tinha visto em Bragança em noites de Verão mas pensava que era do vinho...



Igualmente... Uma vez vi algo parecido em Bragança. E tenho a certeza que foi do vinho!


----------



## camrov8 (18 Dez 2017 às 20:31)

o de sempre por acaso dia 16 não foi um sábado, se leres todos os relatos é sempre entre sexta e sábado mais raramente  quinta e domingo, a conversa é sempre a mesma e de noite, a resposta também à noite perdemos referencias visuais e facilmente o perto parece longe e vice versa basta ver a lua quando nasce parece enorme, um avião também não é a melhor referência , ou então a terra tem a melhor rave party da galaxia e ainda não descobrimos


----------



## irpsit (18 Dez 2017 às 21:24)

Como ja escrevi aqui uma vez: muita gente, incluido astronomos, pessoal da forca aérea, militares, pilotos, ja viram ovnis que claramente nao eram um fenómeno natural. 

Porém, a ridiculizacao do fenómeno ovni é comum por parte da sociedade.

Em 1999 vi um veículo (em forma de disco) que pairou, cheio de luzes a uns 100 metros de mim, na Serra da Pastels, perto de Valpacos. Foi algo extraordinario. Era claramente uma forma de technologia avancada. Como astronomo amador, eu era céptico até esse dia. Depois, fiquei a saber que os discos voadores existem mesmo .


----------



## camrov8 (18 Dez 2017 às 21:52)

ninguém esta a ridicularizar ninguém isto é como a malta que acredita que a terra é plana, para eles é e sempre que uma teoria deles cai eles sustentam criando outra, só peço que juntem 2+2 sempre na mesma altura sempre as mesmas descrições e depois, em alguns casos como no ultimo caso a do sou isto e aquilo usando a carta dos pilotos e assim  eu sou o primeiro a duvidar do que vejo, um colega meu um dia disse que viu uma grande bola de luz a cruzar o céu fui procurar e ele estava certo foi um meteoro que foi visto por muita gente. agora comigo no outro dia vi uma grande luz de noite e fique a ver o que se passava , o que acontece e não sei porquê os aviões que aterram no porto de sul para norte passaram a vir a minha zona para se alinharem com a pista. se eu não tivesse procurado ou fosse mais sugestionável pensava logo em tudo


----------



## irpsit (19 Dez 2017 às 17:15)

http://edition.cnn.com/2017/12/18/politics/luis-elizondo-ufo-pentagon/index.html

Até o Pentagono sabe dos ovnis de origem extraterrestre.


----------



## camrov8 (19 Dez 2017 às 19:54)

se são ovni's ninguém sabe o que são e de onde veem é essa a definição de ovni e de uma vez por todas são balões, pois este fenómeno é muito especifico no tempo em que aparece, se quiseres falar de ovni´s existe um tópico especifico


----------



## camrov8 (19 Dez 2017 às 20:04)

e o que me faz confusão é que quando não se consegue explicar algo que  vê  e do outro mundo, mas sempre ofuscado com grão ou desfocado, temos fotos de marte e tudo e mais alguma coisa, do pé grande e et´s e criptoanimais nada é incrivel  o que não existe insiste em não aparecer em fotos


----------



## camrov8 (23 Dez 2017 às 18:10)

https://www.express.co.uk/news/scie...ceX-launch-Falcon-9-California-Elon-Musk-NASA,
veem como as coisas enganam algo que já é corriqueiro mas pouco visto causa histeria quando não se sabe o que é


----------



## Scan_Ferr (24 Dez 2017 às 18:25)

O problema é: em 2017, com a toda tecnologia existente, ainda ninguém conseguiu captar em vídeo algo em condições? Porquê?

E atenção, eu acredito que vida extraterrestre exista.


----------



## camrov8 (24 Dez 2017 às 19:28)

a questão deste fenómeno é que quem cá vem a procura de resposta lei-a tudo e veja que esta demonstrado e provado que são balões, no dia que descobrirmos vida extra-terrestre  será sobre a forma de microorganismo ou em grande tipo dia do julgamento e acho que será a primeira e não demorará muito


----------



## MSantos (24 Dez 2017 às 20:01)

irpsit disse:


> http://edition.cnn.com/2017/12/18/politics/luis-elizondo-ufo-pentagon/index.html
> 
> Até o Pentagono sabe dos ovnis de origem extraterrestre.



Irpsit, neste caso não são ovnis nenhuns... São balões com leds, se leres todas as páginas deste tópico está lá tudo explicado.

Mas não nego que haja coisas estranhas por aí a sobrevoar-nos, sejam novas aeronaves secretas dos EUA, Rússia ou China, ou quem sabe algo exterior ao nosso Planeta.


----------



## Orion (24 Dez 2017 às 20:30)

Há pouco vi uma luz verde a ziguezaguear a alguma distância de mim.

Deve ter sido um _drone_. Raio de gente 

99.9% dos ovnis não devem ser extraterrestres mas basta encontrar a agulha no palheiro.



> “A white Tic Tac, about the same size as a Hornet, 40 feet long with no wings,” Fravor described. “Just hanging close to the water.”
> 
> The object created no rotor wash — the visible air turbulence left by the blades of a helicopter — he said, and began to mirror the pilots as they pursued it, before it vanished.
> 
> “As I get closer, as my nose is starting to pull back up, it accelerates and it’s gone,” he said. “Faster than I’d ever seen anything in my life. We turn around, say let’s go see what’s in the water and there’s nothing. Just blue water.”



 https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...cret-pentagon-program/?utm_term=.d3db5372ba20

Especula-se muito com os conhecimentos que temos agora mas esse tipo de aeronaves pode e deve ter uma propulsão e fonte de energia muito mais avançada que a nossa. Como tal, somos todos burros a fingir que se é inteligente 

A investigação do Pentágono só serve para encher chouriços. Nas últimas décadas já houveram outras (ex: Blue Book) e se eu fosse _boss_ também manteria tudo secreto.


----------



## frederico (10 Jan 2018 às 21:59)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> O problema é: em 2017, com a toda tecnologia existente, ainda ninguém conseguiu captar em vídeo algo em condições? Porquê?
> 
> E atenção, eu acredito que vida extraterrestre exista.



Em Portugal tens pouca coisa mas com algum interesse, caso das fotos do evento de Alfena do inicio da decada de 90, que teve dezenas de testemunhas, mas quanto a videos fidedignos ha sobre as luzes de Phoenix, que podem ser muita coisa (eu so acredito vendo a minha frente, portanto...)


----------



## frederico (10 Jan 2018 às 22:10)

Face as leis da Fisica e da Biologia que conhecemos e IMPOSSIVEL que seja quem for vindo de outro sistema solar nos venha visitar a Terra, mas tambem nao vale a pena ridicularizar seja quem for, ate admiro muito quem relata fenomenos estranhos que naquele momento nao sao possiveis de compreender ou explicar. ETs? So em Hollywood.


----------



## frederico (10 Jan 2018 às 22:14)

Olhem mas e para o ceu para ver:

- *no final do mes a Super Lua*

- Orion e a* fantastica Sirius*


----------



## JoseManuel (12 Mai 2018 às 11:42)

Andre Barbosa disse:


> Olá. O título pode não ser o mais correcto, mas hoje vi uma coisa que nunca tinha visto.
> Estava em Vila Verde por volta da meia noite, com os meus Pais e um casal amigo, quando reparamos que ao fundo vinham centenas de estrelas em movimento considerado lento, e a piscarem abundantemente. Foi-se aproximando, até que passou mesmo por cima de nós. Eram centenas de pontos (ao que eu chamo estrelas), que se foram separando e cada vez mais lentas. O mais estranho foi que depois, as estrelas voltaram-se a juntar e foram desaparecendo, mas sempre em constante festival luminoso. Tentamos filmar de todas as maneiras, mas só tínhamos os telemóveis e não conseguimos registar o momento. Tudo isto demorou cerca de 5 minutos, e ficamos todos fascinados pelo fenómeno.
> Vieram-me logo dizer que estava tolinho ou que eram balões como se usam agora nas festas. Mas não sou ignorante e também já vi desses balões e sei perfeitamente que isto foi um fenómeno da natureza.
> Além disso, não estava sozinho. Perguntei a vários amigos meus de Braga se viram algo, mas nada feito.
> ...


----------



## JoseManuel (12 Mai 2018 às 11:54)

Ontem, 11.Mai.2018 pelas 23h assisti junto ao forte da Praia da Poça, Estoril, a uma situação idêntica. Apesar do céu estar nublado um conjunto de luzes cintilantes voaram em formação a baixa altitude sobre o mar no sentido W para Nascente. Felizmente, estava acompanhado da minha mulher, irmã e cunhado. Este fenómeno apanhou nos de surpresa que, estranhamente enquanto olhávamos incrédulos para o céu, deixámos passar o tempo necessário para registar em Tlm. Em pouco mais de 4 ou 5 min as luzinhas afastaram se e tudo ficou normal, com todos nós a olhar incrédulos uns para os outros.
Isto aconteceu e por ser verdade com toda a honestidade deixo o meu testemunho


----------



## camrov8 (12 Mai 2018 às 19:48)

caro José são balões com leds, não é o primeiro a vê-los e faço já uma previsão, este fenómeno vai crescer de frequência pois vem aí o verão e a época de casamentos. Sexta e Sábado à noite são o forte por vezes Quintas que são os low cost.
O sr não e maluquinho  mas tudo o que viu e não sabe explicar é tudo ilusão de óptica motivado por ser noite e não ter grandes pontos de referencia. Muita gente fica ofendida quando dizemos que não passam de balões pois referem que sabem o que viram e insistem que não são balões, mas a verdade é que tanto os nossos olhos e o sr que os comanda o cérebro falham e pessoalmente acho que aceitar isso é  importante


----------



## Albedo0.39 (14 Jul 2018 às 22:22)

Vou tentar uma descrição sintética do que observámos (eu e a minha mulher) para que não se dispersem muito nos vossos comentários:
a) Algarve - praia de Monte Gordo 23:40h da noite de 12/jul/2018.
b) duração observada: 5 minutos.
c) um céu totalmente estrelado, sem lua, em que todos os astros presentes parecem em segundo plano, com luz ténue e distante. Excepto vénus (com luz forte e fixa).
Em primeiro plano chamou-me por isso a atenção um sequência, não organizada de "estrelas com luz branca muito forte e cintilante".
d) essas "estrelas" tinham algo em comum, todas se deslocavam lentamente no firmamento (portanto não eram estrelas).
e) existiam pontos brilhantes destes desde a linha do horizonte (mar) até por cima das nossas cabeças.
f) impossíveis de contar, diria que observei entre 30 e 50.
g) tempo de observação: cerca 5/7 minutos.
h) depois gastei quarenta minutos de observação de um ceu lindo e normal até que as mordidelas dos mosquitos e uma crescente curiosidade me obrigaram a recolher e ir fazer pesquisas na Web. Afinal o espectaculo já tinha terminado há muito.
i) passados 3 dias continuo a pensar nesta observação sem qualquer explicação para além dos balões com luz LED lançados em eventos, que refuto liminarmente.
j) parece-me que havia uma tendência para uma concentração mais ou menos alinhada como que num largo corredor aéreo com origem no horizonte (linha do mar) no sentido Sul/Norte, ultrapassando o eixo vertical do ponto onde me encontrava. No entante existiam pontos destes em todo o firmamento de forma mais dispersa.
k) a frequência do cintilar pareceu- mea identica para todos os pontos, no entanto os pontos cintilavam alternadamente (como numa grinalda de arvore de natal). 
l) retive que alguns destes pontos de luz deslocavam-se em pares (quase sobrepostos)
m) o processo de desaparecimento de todos estes pontos luminosos foi relativamente rápido, quase simultaneo, e deve ter durante entre 30seg/ 1minuto.

Mais alguém observou? Explicações?


----------



## MSantos (16 Jul 2018 às 14:48)

Albedo0.39 disse:


> Vou tentar uma descrição sintética do que observámos (eu e a minha mulher) para que não se dispersem muito nos vossos comentários:
> a) Algarve - praia de Monte Gordo 23:40h da noite de 12/jul/2018.
> b) duração observada: 5 minutos.
> c) um céu totalmente estrelado, sem lua, em que todos os astros presentes parecem em segundo plano, com luz ténue e distante. Excepto vénus (com luz forte e fixa).
> ...



Não "refute liminarmente" os balões com LED porque foi isso mesmo que viu. 

Luzes a piscar, perto da meia-noite, principalmente nos meses de Verão e ao fim-de-semana (neste caso não foi ao fim de semana, tudo o resto bate certo). São os dias ideais para casamentos festas etc. em que se largam balões com LED.


----------



## camrov8 (16 Jul 2018 às 19:28)

relato tipico e com o aproximar de Agosto só vão aumentar são balões de led a ultima moda dos casamentos


----------



## Albedo0.39 (17 Jul 2018 às 22:05)

Para quem está a procurar ajuda (explicação) para uma observação "astronomica" e sem qualquer entusiasmo especial sobre eventuais explicações metafísicas, admito que a expressão "refuto liminarmente" foi um pouco desilegante da minha parte. Tal facto deve-se a já ter visto lançamento massivo de balões luminosos, mesmo antes da utilização do led. Também já observei objecto luminoso no espaço (2 vezes) que admiti terem sido ser "balões meteo".
Parace-me no entanto que a convicção com que afirmam neste forum que o fenomeno observado por mim (ao fim de 54 anos de vida a olhar para o firmamento com entusiasmo mas de forma moderada) foram com toda a certeza "balões de led" parece-me "um pouco prepotente" e com pouca paciência para aceitar o evento numa outra qualquer expectativa.
Insatisfeito que estou por aqui, resta-me agradecer, e seguir o meu caminho na busca do esclarecimento noutros foruns e sites internacionais, consciente que também a net "esta cheia de baloes de led" e de "fake articles". São aos milhares. Estou cheio de esperança de vir um dia a encontrar com naturalidade uma explicação mais adaptada à minha (nossa) observação única e ESPECTACULAR.
obrigado pela resposta tentada, mas não convincente (tenho pena de não ter feito imagens para anexar, mas...no momento bloqueei).
"Errare humanum est"


----------



## Albedo0.39 (17 Jul 2018 às 22:08)

Para quem está a procurar ajuda (explicação) para uma observação "astronomica" e sem qualquer entusiasmo especial sobre eventuais explicações metafísicas, admito que a expressão "refuto liminarmente" foi um pouco desilegante da minha parte. Tal facto deve-se a já ter visto lançamento massivo de balões luminosos, mesmo antes da utilização do led. Também já observei objecto luminoso no espaço (2 vezes) que admiti terem sido ser "balões meteo".
Parace-me no entanto que a convicção com que afirmam neste forum que o fenomeno observado por mim (ao fim de 54 anos de vida a olhar para o firmamento com entusiasmo mas de forma moderada) foram com toda a certeza "balões de led" parece-me "um pouco prepotente" e com pouca paciência para aceitar o evento numa outra qualquer expectativa.
Insatisfeito que estou por aqui, resta-me agradecer, e seguir o meu caminho na busca do esclarecimento noutros foruns e sites internacionais, consciente que também a net "esta cheia de baloes de led" e de "fake articles". São aos milhares. Estou cheio de esperança de vir um dia a encontrar com naturalidade uma explicação mais adaptada à minha (nossa) observação única e ESPECTACULAR.
obrigado pela resposta tentada, mas não convincente (tenho pena de não ter feito imagens para anexar, mas...no momento bloqueei).
"Errare humanum est"


----------



## camrov8 (17 Jul 2018 às 22:42)

Caro Albedo acho que ninguém foi indelicado ou se foi, foi por lapso. demos uma resposta na qual acredita ou não. o facto é que o seu avistamento e coincidente com os vários relatos que este tópico relata. se lhe damos com tanta certeza que são balões devesse ao facto de muitos furistas terem presenciado o fenómeno e dos vários relatos que nós chegam. O que acontece é que vêm a procura de resposta, praticamente todos rejeitam a nossa explicação. 
Uma historia pessoal a pouco tempo vi uma luz muito brilhante parecia uma estrela muito brilhante mas em movimento, fui investigar e o que se passa é que do nada a minha zona tornou-se um corredor para os aviões que aterram de sul para norte no Porto, porque digo isto eu sei o que é um avião sou fanático por aviação. dizer que era um ovni é facil e para mim é o que parece que vêem a procura


----------



## Albedo0.39 (17 Jul 2018 às 23:13)

camrov8 disse:


> Caro Albedo acho que ninguém foi indelicado ou se foi, foi por lapso. demos uma resposta na qual acredita ou não. o facto é que o seu avistamento e coincidente com os vários relatos que este tópico relata. se lhe damos com tanta certeza que são balões devesse ao facto de muitos furistas terem presenciado o fenómeno e dos vários relatos que nós chegam. O que acontece é que vêm a procura de resposta, praticamente todos rejeitam a nossa explicação.
> Uma historia pessoal a pouco tempo vi uma luz muito brilhante parecia uma estrela muito brilhante mas em movimento, fui investigar e o que se passa é que do nada a minha zona tornou-se um corredor para os aviões que aterram de sul para norte no Porto, porque digo isto eu sei o que é um avião sou fanático por aviação. dizer que era um ovni é facil e para mim é o que parece que vêem a procura


----------



## Albedo0.39 (17 Jul 2018 às 23:21)

Pois olhe, fique sabendo que (tal como digo no texto do relato) estou muito mais inclinado para a tese do corredor de aviação bem carregado e em grande altitude (talvez 10/12.000 mts), do que nos "baloezinhos".
Estranho apenas que os 30/50 avioes a pulsar (muito forte), se tenham apagado todos (paulatinamente em cerca de 30 seg).


----------



## ClaudiaRM (17 Jul 2018 às 23:29)

Cito Fox Mulder, a minha grande paixão adolescente: "I want to believe".


----------



## MSantos (17 Jul 2018 às 23:36)

camrov8 disse:


> relato tipico e com o aproximar de Agosto só vão aumentar são balões de led a ultima moda dos casamentos



Sim, Está a começar a praga das luzes piscantes novamente...


----------



## MarianaF (6 Ago 2018 às 00:35)

Olá!
Boa noite.
Acabei de presenciar este fenómeno, ou não, não faço ideia o que seja.
Foi pela meia noite e 4 minutos em direção a sudeste (mais o menos)... observei por cerca de 5 minutos mas deixei de ver devido à neblina que está.
A descrição dos pássaros em migração, como já referiram, foi exactamente o que me passou pela cabeça só que, pelo meio havia chuva de estrelas e fiquei boquiaberta. Quando percebi que eram estrelas fiquei intrigada.
Era uma espécie de Aurora boral, mas azul e com um sentido... movimemtava  do Norte para sul e brilhava muito!!
Alguém j sabe o que é?


----------



## Bento Pereira (14 Ago 2018 às 04:48)

josepires disse:


> Ola Andre
> Observei ontem em obidos por volta das 23 horas e 45 minutos um fenomeno similar ao relatado, em numero superior a 20 elementos. Silenciosos, luzes intermitentes intensas e deslocavam se na direcao Norte Sul. Nao acredito em seres extraterrestres. Estou igualmente intrigado. Tive hipoteses de fotografar mas nem me atrevi tal a espectacularidade do fenomeno. Agradeco caso possa ajudar a explicar a situacao.


----------



## Bento Pereira (14 Ago 2018 às 05:14)

josepires disse:


> Ola Andre
> Observei ontem em obidos por volta das 23 horas e 45 minutos um fenomeno similar ao relatado, em numero superior a 20 elementos. Silenciosos, luzes intermitentes intensas e deslocavam se na direcao Norte Sul. Nao acredito em seres extraterrestres. Estou igualmente intrigado. Tive hipoteses de fotografar mas nem me atrevi tal a espectacularidade do fenomeno. Agradeco caso possa ajudar a explicar a situacao.


Ola Andre,
Vi o teu comentario ao sujeito das luzes que vistes...
Pois tbm vi essas luzinhas todas juntos em movimento muito lento no domingo 5 de Agosto 2018 por volta das 22;25 da noite e vinha da direccao do norte para sul e tbm passou por cima de mim como os meus amigos.
Nao sao baloes como muitos falam que enfim nao viram e nao fazem ideia e o que viu assim como eu e uns amigos  que tbm viram...
Ao certo fiz umas pesquisas pela net e tbm por o Youtube e tbm registam o mesmo genero por outros paises do mundo...
Ao certo as informacoes que descreve pela net trata se de um objecto voador de outro planeta... isto segundo as informacoes que deram. No Youtube  vera que alguem teve a oportunidade de gravar e conseguiu porque estava muito mais baixo do que nos vimos e conseguiram filmar essa parte que tbm nao fazem ideia o que era...
Portanto amigo Andre nao foste so tu que vistes esse objecto...
Mas quem sabe se volta a ver porque e uma coisa que nao se ve todos os dias.

Aqui tem um videoa clip do mesmo que viu.


Abraco


----------



## ecobcg (14 Ago 2018 às 08:37)

Belos exemplos de largada de balões LED...  Já assisti a várias largadas dessas (infelizmente, pois deviam ser proibidas), e é mesmo isso que se vê à distância.


----------



## MSantos (14 Ago 2018 às 09:25)

Bento Pereira disse:


> Ola Andre,
> Vi o teu comentario ao sujeito das luzes que vistes...
> Pois tbm vi essas luzinhas todas juntos em movimento muito lento no domingo 5 de Agosto 2018 por volta das 22;25 da noite e vinha da direccao do norte para sul e tbm passou por cima de mim como os meus amigos.
> Nao sao baloes como muitos falam que enfim nao viram e nao fazem ideia e o que viu assim como eu e uns amigos  que tbm viram...
> ...



Não há nada de alienígena na descrição e nos vídeos, são largadas de balões com LED, também já as vi...

Não há forma de proibirem este tipo de largadas nefastas para o meio ambiente.


----------



## Stormlover (14 Ago 2018 às 11:56)

As pessoas que dizem que não são balões LED e que usam o argumento " vocês nunca viram " e etc, eu gostava ( sempre de forma educada ) que me explicassem como e quais os argumentos com base cientifica, que podem refutar este facto
obrigado


Uma explicação básica:
-  os balões LED  são usados para festas e podem ser lançados em pequenas unidades ou muitas ( depende do dinheiro que se quer gastar)
-  Ao serem lançados eles vão subindo e sendo levados pelo vento em enxame, derivado aos ventos em altitude
-  Eles são intermitentes e piscam, uns mais rápido que outros
- É possível a disjunção do enxame e acontecer alguns balões se afastarem dele ou entrarem em diversos níveis de altitude, depende do estado do tempo na altura

Se repararem, o fenómeno que descrevem entra no comportamento demonstrado, se tiverem argumentos que refutem isto por favor digam-me
Ainda há dois anos vi uma largada enorme, eram mais de 200 na boa, eu e os meus amigos na altura não sabíamos o que era e começamos a dizer que estávamos a ser invadidos xD depois fizemos uma pesquisa ( nunca em sites com temáticas ou que aparentam ser de conspirações) e chegamos a conclusão que eram apenas balões LED.



Tenham muito cuidado com o que observam em vídeos no youtube e em alguns sites, eu sendo de ciências, adoro ver esses vídeos simplesmente para me rir das teorias estapafúrdias de alguns canais, sem qualquer teor e rigor cientifico, desde aliens ao mundo ir acabar xD


----------



## Thomar (14 Ago 2018 às 13:04)

Eu também já vi o fenómeno o ano passado num casamento no Porto, mais concretamente numa quinta no Rio Tinto e assisti à largada de dezenas de balões, tal e qual com o comportamento aqui descrito e ainda por cima num dia nublado e com vento o que torna o evento ainda mais sinistro...
Já aqui falei neste tópico umas páginas atrás e continuo a achar estas largadas extremamente poluentes e que já deveriam ter sido proibidas!
Já pensaram na quantidade de resíduos (o plástico dos balões, as luzes leds) a caírem num lado qualquer, mar, rios, campos, cidades, etc...
Quanto aos ET's, uma pessoa que presencie o fenómeno pela primeira vez à distância e sem conhecimento até pode pensar isso, mas se depois vem aqui parar ao forum e nem se dão ao trabalho de ler as 13 páginas deste tópico, torna-se uma conversa de surdos pois não aceitam as provas evidentes (relatos de quem já viu as largadas) de que são mesmo balões Led's. Acho que só acreditam se por acaso assistirem _in-loco_ ou cair um balão no quintal.


----------



## pedro05sousa (26 Mai 2019 às 00:19)

Hoje, 25 de Maio de 2019, o meu pai chamou-me à atenção para a ocorrência de um fenómeno, que deixou-me a pensar toda a noite!
Ora, nos últimos dias, em Portugal, tem feito bastante calor e, como a nossa casa ainda não possui ar condicionado, os meus pais permanecem até mais tarde no exterior da casa!
Nessa noite, eu estava na sala de jantar, sentado no sofá, aquando o meu pai chamou-me para ir ter com ele! Já no exterior, não podia acreditar no que via! Vários pontos brancos, piscavam alternadamente no céu e dirigiam-se numa só direção! Falei com ele e discutimos bastante sobre o que podiam ser. Tivemos algum tempo a pensar e a falar no ocurrido e, de acordo com ele, o fenómeno ocorreu da seguinte forma: pelas 23h40m um aglomerado de pontos brilhantes (centenas) passou sobre o céu, encontravam-se (pela aparência) a uma grande altitude e moviam-se coletivamente; momentos depois, o número de pontos reluzentes diminuiu e já se encontravam mais dispersos; todos dirigiam-se na mesma direção e à mesma altitude; não produziam qualquer tipo de ruído! 
Após o evento, decidi recorrer à Internet e reparei que este fenómeno não é assim tão raro como pensava!
Quero acreditar, que isto seja um fenómeno natural ou algum tipo de tecnologia humana!


----------



## vitamos (26 Mai 2019 às 08:45)

Here we go again... Praga dos balões c/ led take 1000...


----------



## camrov8 (26 Mai 2019 às 12:52)

pedro05sousa disse:


> Hoje, 25 de Maio de 2019, o meu pai chamou-me à atenção para a ocorrência de um fenómeno, que deixou-me a pensar toda a noite!
> Ora, nos últimos dias, em Portugal, tem feito bastante calor e, como a nossa casa ainda não possui ar condicionado, os meus pais permanecem até mais tarde no exterior da casa!
> Nessa noite, eu estava na sala de jantar, sentado no sofá, aquando o meu pai chamou-me para ir ter com ele! Já no exterior, não podia acreditar no que via! Vários pontos brancos, piscavam alternadamente no céu e dirigiam-se numa só direção! Falei com ele e discutimos bastante sobre o que podiam ser. Tivemos algum tempo a pensar e a falar no ocurrido e, de acordo com ele, o fenómeno ocorreu da seguinte forma: pelas 23h40m um aglomerado de pontos brilhantes (centenas) passou sobre o céu, encontravam-se (pela aparência) a uma grande altitude e moviam-se coletivamente; momentos depois, o número de pontos reluzentes diminuiu e já se encontravam mais dispersos; todos dirigiam-se na mesma direção e à mesma altitude; não produziam qualquer tipo de ruído!
> Após o evento, decidi recorrer à Internet e reparei que este fenómeno não é assim tão raro como pensava!
> Quero acreditar, que isto seja um fenómeno natural ou algum tipo de tecnologia humana!


é bem humano é a necessidade das pessoas festejarem os casamentos da formas mais espalhafatosa possível, antes de dizer que acredita no que vê e mais não sei o quê veja os post´s antigos neste tópico, são balões e com led´s com a falta de referencias visuais é fácil fazer avaliações erradas, tipicamente aparecem ao fim de semana mais raramente a quinta o dia low cost dos casamentos


----------



## belem (26 Mai 2019 às 16:57)

Antes fosse confusão com os pirilampos:

http://www.theportugalnews.com/news/curious-sightings-in-cascais-night-sky/28849

Já agora existem cinco espécies de pirilampos na zona, e não duas.


----------



## Joana2294 (8 Set 2019 às 00:49)

Boas André, nem acredito no que estou a ler. Aconteceu exatamente o mesmo hoje dia 7/09/2019 á 00:00 . A descrição é exatamente a mesma que a sua , pontos no céu às centenas indo em direção a algo a piscarem e ir devagar e depois juntaram se umas quantas e desapareceram. Estávamos a jantar cá fora com uns amigos e todos nós presenciamos, agora o que será este fenômeno?? Tenho alguns conhecimentos em astronomia e astro - física e de todo está longe de arranjar explicação para algo assim..... E o mais estranho é não haverem notícias disto... Normalmente a Nasa ou outras entidades que estudam a Astronomia em si , todos os dias falam sobre relatos no céu e fenómenos conhecidos, mas deste aqui não falam..... O que será isto? Estou muito fascinada e intrigada com isto...


----------



## Joana2294 (8 Set 2019 às 00:51)

Andre Barbosa disse:


> Olá. O título pode não ser o mais correcto, mas hoje vi uma coisa que nunca tinha visto.
> Estava em Vila Verde por volta da meia noite, com os meus Pais e um casal amigo, quando reparamos que ao fundo vinham centenas de estrelas em movimento considerado lento, e a piscarem abundantemente. Foi-se aproximando, até que passou mesmo por cima de nós. Eram centenas de pontos (ao que eu chamo estrelas), que se foram separando e cada vez mais lentas. O mais estranho foi que depois, as estrelas voltaram-se a juntar e foram desaparecendo, mas sempre em constante festival luminoso. Tentamos filmar de todas as maneiras, mas só tínhamos os telemóveis e não conseguimos registar o momento. Tudo isto demorou cerca de 5 minutos, e ficamos todos fascinados pelo fenómeno.
> Vieram-me logo dizer que estava tolinho ou que eram balões como se usam agora nas festas. Mas não sou ignorante e também já vi desses balões e sei perfeitamente que isto foi um fenómeno da natureza.
> Além disso, não estava sozinho. Perguntei a vários amigos meus de Braga se viram algo, mas nada feito.
> ...


----------



## Joana2294 (8 Set 2019 às 00:53)

Já tinha escrito a mensagem antes e eliminei a . Rapidamente, fiquei perplexa com a sua descrição pois, hoje no dia 7/9/19 á 00h00 avistamos exatamente o mesmo fenômeno que descreveu, centenas de pontos piscando e se movendo no céu. Os meus amigos viram e todos os que lá estavam , agora a realidade é que nenhuma entidade que estuda Astronomia ou Astro física relata isto nem explica o que pode ser. Estou deveras fascinada e intrigada com o fenômeno! O que será isto? OVNIs??


----------



## dahon (8 Set 2019 às 01:23)

Joana2294 disse:


> Já tinha escrito a mensagem antes e eliminei a . Rapidamente, fiquei perplexa com a sua descrição pois, hoje no dia 7/9/19 á 00h00 avistamos exatamente o mesmo fenômeno que descreveu, centenas de pontos piscando e se movendo no céu. Os meus amigos viram e todos os que lá estavam , agora a realidade é que nenhuma entidade que estuda Astronomia ou Astro física relata isto nem explica o que pode ser. Estou deveras fascinada e intrigada com o fenômeno! O que será isto? OVNIs??


Por acaso há umas 3 semanas atrás também a um sábado mais ou menos por essa hora assisti ao lançamento desses OVNIs numa quinta onde fazem eventos, no caso em questão era um casamento. 
Desde já devo dizer que sou contra essa prática, pois no fundo é espalhar lixo com recurso a balões de hélio e uns LED's que piscam no seu interior. No fundo há pessoas que pagam pura e simplesmente para poluir, pois em termos de beleza diria que é fraco espetáculo. 
Enfim, estupidez de primeiro mundo.


----------



## camrov8 (8 Set 2019 às 13:30)

ja tinha saudades destes topico este ano esteve paradote. Cara Joana aconselho a ler tanto os relatos como as respostas mais antigas, esse fenómeno já é nosso conhecido são balões lançados nos casamentos, pancadas entre fogo de artificio entradas monumentais com danças dos noivos são modas, o maior problema é que são altamente poluentes.  Muita gente nega a nossa explicação pois referem sempre movimentos estranhos e também por não aceitarem que os olhos preguem partidas em especial à noite com poucos pontos de referencia, acredite que são balões com led's


----------



## MSantos (9 Set 2019 às 11:56)

Joana2294 disse:


> Já tinha escrito a mensagem antes e eliminei a . Rapidamente, fiquei perplexa com a sua descrição pois, hoje no dia 7/9/19 á 00h00 avistamos exatamente o mesmo fenômeno que descreveu, centenas de pontos piscando e se movendo no céu. Os meus amigos viram e todos os que lá estavam , agora a realidade é que nenhuma entidade que estuda Astronomia ou Astro física relata isto nem explica o que pode ser. Estou deveras fascinada e intrigada com o fenômeno! O que será isto? OVNIs??



São balões com LED, se der uma olhada às 14 páginas deste tópico poderá ter mais informação.


----------



## camrov8 (9 Set 2019 às 12:44)

são leds o seu forte é o fim de semana e os relatos são sempre o mesmo luzes que piscam e por ser noite com poucas referencias visuais parecem atingir grandes velocidades e mudanças de direcção rápidas. e era altura de acabar com tal mania pois as pilhas que alimentam os led's são altamente poluentes


----------



## Maria Vitória (6 Out 2019 às 02:32)

Andre Barbosa disse:


> Olá. O título pode não ser o mais correcto, mas hoje vi uma coisa que nunca tinha visto.
> Estava em Vila Verde por volta da meia noite, com os meus Pais e um casal amigo, quando reparamos que ao fundo vinham centenas de estrelas em movimento considerado lento, e a piscarem abundantemente. Foi-se aproximando, até que passou mesmo por cima de nós. Eram centenas de pontos (ao que eu chamo estrelas), que se foram separando e cada vez mais lentas. O mais estranho foi que depois, as estrelas voltaram-se a juntar e foram desaparecendo, mas sempre em constante festival luminoso. Tentamos filmar de todas as maneiras, mas só tínhamos os telemóveis e não conseguimos registar o momento. Tudo isto demorou cerca de 5 minutos, e ficamos todos fascinados pelo fenómeno.
> Vieram-me logo dizer que estava tolinho ou que eram balões como se usam agora nas festas. Mas não sou ignorante e também já vi desses balões e sei perfeitamente que isto foi um fenómeno da natureza.
> Além disso, não estava sozinho. Perguntei a vários amigos meus de Braga se viram algo, mas nada feito.
> ...


Olá André ! Vi que este acontecimento que descreveu e, muito bem, sucedeusse em 2015 e tive a necessidade de comentar esta sua partilha pois hoje dia 6 de outubro de 2019 por volta da meia noite e meia aconteceu, pode não se tratar do mesmo acontecimento mas pela sua descrição foi exatamente igual e fomos 8 pessoas a ver o mesmo. Estavamos 7 pessoas a acabarvo trabalho no restaurante quando a filha da responsável pelo restaurante e a própria vieram chamar nos ao interior do restaurante para vermos as "estrelas" a mexer e a piscar nós  achamos estranho e fomos ver e apartir dai tiro o proveito da sua descrição pois foi igual. Todos nós ficamos de certa forma euforicos pois foi inexplicável o que vimos e como vosse disse nao sei se eram estrelas mas será mais simples atribuir lhes de momento esse nome estrelas, estrelas sintilantes que nao sincromizadas e muito junto umas das outras iam andando em conjunto amim fez me lembrar o movimento de uma onda ou de um enxame de mosquitos que vemos no verão que se movem fazem formas e todos juntos mas nem todos vao para o mesmo lado. Agora quis deixar aqui o meu testemumho pois isto aconteceu e fiquei realmente muito curiosa por saber se isto tem uma exploração lógica e que eramos 8 pessoas a ver o mesmo. Voces não foram os únicos.


----------



## dahon (6 Out 2019 às 02:57)

Maria Vitória disse:


> Olá André ! Vi que este acontecimento que descreveu e, muito bem, sucedeusse em 2015 e tive a necessidade de comentar esta sua partilha pois hoje dia 6 de outubro de 2019 por volta da meia noite e meia aconteceu, pode não se tratar do mesmo acontecimento mas pela sua descrição foi exatamente igual e fomos 8 pessoas a ver o mesmo. Estavamos 7 pessoas a acabarvo trabalho no restaurante quando a filha da responsável pelo restaurante e a própria vieram chamar nos ao interior do restaurante para vermos as "estrelas" a mexer e a piscar nós  achamos estranho e fomos ver e apartir dai tiro o proveito da sua descrição pois foi igual. Todos nós ficamos de certa forma euforicos pois foi inexplicável o que vimos e como vosse disse nao sei se eram estrelas mas será mais simples atribuir lhes de momento esse nome estrelas, estrelas sintilantes que nao sincromizadas e muito junto umas das outras iam andando em conjunto amim fez me lembrar o movimento de uma onda ou de um enxame de mosquitos que vemos no verão que se movem fazem formas e todos juntos mas nem todos vao para o mesmo lado. Agora quis deixar aqui o meu testemumho pois isto aconteceu e fiquei realmente muito curiosa por saber se isto tem uma exploração lógica e que eramos 8 pessoas a ver o mesmo. Voces não foram os únicos.





dahon disse:


> Por acaso há umas 3 semanas atrás também a um sábado mais ou menos por essa hora assisti ao lançamento desses OVNIs numa quinta onde fazem eventos, no caso em questão era um casamento.
> Desde já devo dizer que sou contra essa prática, pois no fundo é espalhar lixo com recurso a balões de hélio e uns LED's que piscam no seu interior. No fundo há pessoas que pagam pura e simplesmente para poluir, pois em termos de beleza diria que é fraco espetáculo.
> Enfim, estupidez de primeiro mundo.


----------



## camrov8 (6 Out 2019 às 14:17)

é o clássico, sábado perto da meia noite sempre o mesmo relato temos de tudo, temos pessoas que mesmo depois de termos explicado recusam a ideia e que sabem o que viram quem aceite, acredite são balões 99 das vezes ao sábado poucas mas há relatos de se dar a sexta mas sempre o mesmo relato, luzes a piscar que parecem andar a velocidades malucas e curvas apertadas sem fazer barulho


----------



## vitamos (6 Out 2019 às 14:31)

camrov8 disse:


> é o clássico, sábado perto da meia noite sempre o mesmo relato temos de tudo, temos pessoas que mesmo depois de termos explicado recusam a ideia e que sabem o que viram quem aceite, acredite são balões 99 das vezes ao sábado poucas mas há relatos de se dar a sexta mas sempre o mesmo relato, luzes a piscar que parecem andar a velocidades malucas e curvas apertadas sem fazer barulho


Ainda ontem comentei com amigos meus num evento matrimonial: "Pronto balões com LED's... Amanhã já vamos ter relatos no fórum..." BINGO.


----------



## camrov8 (6 Out 2019 às 18:25)

eu tento explicar que o irem em grupo a noção de velocidade e mudança de direcção maradas são fruto da falta de referencias por ser noite mas muita gente não aceita e dizem que não são maluquinhos e que sabem o que viram geralmente não vale insistir, pois muitas vezes estão a procura de sites que corroborem fenómenos ovni não aceitando outra explicação


----------



## ClaudiaRM (6 Out 2019 às 18:58)

Neste assunto como noutros, há quem aceite a lógica e a racionalidade e quem não o faça.


----------



## MSantos (8 Out 2019 às 10:49)

Essas largadas de balões são uma parolice tremenda... Penso que deveria ser aprovada legislação para acabar com isto, os balões com LEDs são bastante poluentes e  podem ser perigosos para a fauna.


----------



## Tiago Rosa (12 Out 2019 às 23:01)

Andre Barbosa disse:


> Olá. O título pode não ser o mais correcto, mas hoje vi uma coisa que nunca tinha visto.
> Estava em Vila Verde por volta da meia noite, com os meus Pais e um casal amigo, quando reparamos que ao fundo vinham centenas de estrelas em movimento considerado lento, e a piscarem abundantemente. Foi-se aproximando, até que passou mesmo por cima de nós. Eram centenas de pontos (ao que eu chamo estrelas), que se foram separando e cada vez mais lentas. O mais estranho foi que depois, as estrelas voltaram-se a juntar e foram desaparecendo, mas sempre em constante festival luminoso. Tentamos filmar de todas as maneiras, mas só tínhamos os telemóveis e não conseguimos registar o momento. Tudo isto demorou cerca de 5 minutos, e ficamos todos fascinados pelo fenómeno.
> Vieram-me logo dizer que estava tolinho ou que eram balões como se usam agora nas festas. Mas não sou ignorante e também já vi desses balões e sei perfeitamente que isto foi um fenómeno da natureza.
> Além disso, não estava sozinho. Perguntei a vários amigos meus de Braga se viram algo, mas nada feito.
> ...



Boas, 
Hoje pelas 22h45 eu, a minha namora e a crianca vimos um fenomeno parecido em Casal de Cambra (Sintra) e seguramente nao era balões ou lanternas voadoras.
Eram cerca de 50 luzes intermitentes que voaram por cima da nossa casa e dirigiram-se para norte..
Chamei de imediato a minha mae e o meu pai para testemunharem este fenomeno, que é deveras intrigante.
Pelo trajecto que descreviam davam a enteder que se tratavam de aves..


----------



## Garcia (12 Out 2019 às 23:22)

Heeeeere we go again!! ...  

Enviado do meu PRA-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## vitamos (12 Out 2019 às 23:26)

Tiago Rosa disse:


> Boas,
> Hoje pelas 22h45 eu, a minha namora e a crianca vimos um fenomeno parecido em Casal de Cambra (Sintra) e seguramente nao era balões ou lanternas voadoras.
> Eram cerca de 50 luzes intermitentes que voaram por cima da nossa casa e dirigiram-se para norte..
> Chamei de imediato a minha mae e o meu pai para testemunharem este fenomeno, que é deveras intrigante.
> Pelo trajecto que descreviam davam a enteder que se tratavam de aves..


Sábado... Quintas em Negrais... Balões com LED's.


Ponto.


----------



## camrov8 (13 Out 2019 às 01:31)

não seria um sábado sem luzinhas a piscar


----------



## camrov8 (13 Out 2019 às 01:37)

Tiago Rosa disse:


> Boas,
> Hoje pelas 22h45 eu, a minha namora e a crianca vimos um fenomeno parecido em Casal de Cambra (Sintra) e seguramente nao era balões ou lanternas voadoras.
> Eram cerca de 50 luzes intermitentes que voaram por cima da nossa casa e dirigiram-se para norte..
> Chamei de imediato a minha mae e o meu pai para testemunharem este fenomeno, que é deveras intrigante.
> Pelo trajecto que descreviam davam a enteder que se tratavam de aves..


 
tento responder sendo o mais honesto e sem ferir o seu discernimento, o que leva a pensar que não são led´s ao contrario do caro Tiago este fenómeno é bem conhecido por estes lados e o Tiago não é o primeiro a referenciar que não seriam balões eu não conheço a zona mas pela reacção do caro Vitamos parece que na zona existem quintas vocacionadas para casamentos, caro Tiago antes de mais bem vindo e é sempre bom questionar neste caso a resposta é a igual aos meus camaradas são leds


----------



## dahon (13 Out 2019 às 13:39)

O pior de tudo é este pessoal não saber como funciona um fórum. Bastava ler os posts para evitar esta repetição.
Isto era bom para a VOST( @Duarte Sousa ) fazer um folheto informativo para ver se isto deixa de ser assunto. A não ser que a discussão seja a proibição desta treta.


----------



## MSantos (14 Out 2019 às 15:14)

Garcia disse:


> Heeeeere we go again!! ...
> 
> Enviado do meu PRA-LX1 através do Tapatalk



E vão 15 páginas de tópico sobre isto...


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Out 2019 às 15:50)

dahon disse:


> O pior de tudo é este pessoal não saber como funciona um fórum. Bastava ler os posts para evitar esta repetição.
> Isto era bom para a VOST( @Duarte Sousa ) fazer um folheto informativo para ver se isto deixa de ser assunto. A não ser que a discussão seja a proibição desta treta.


Encerrar o tópico para novas mensagens não seria uma má ideia.


----------



## dahon (14 Out 2019 às 16:20)

Tiagolco disse:


> Encerrar o tópico para novas mensagens não seria uma má ideia.


É uma remediação mas não resolve. Claramente o problema é a falta de informação. Tentando pôr-me na pele destes utilizadores, o mais provável é fazerem uma pesquisa no Google e tendo em conta a combinação de palavras vêm para a este tópico e quando vêem o botão responder, respondem. Sem qualquer noção do funcionamento dum fórum.

Foi por isso que eu referi a VOST pois ao contrário do forum têm um grande alcance nas redes sociais e têm feito um trabalho excelente a informar e esclarecer a população. E se calhar esta seria uma forma de informar/esclarecer sobre este "fenómeno" e até de sensibilizar para a redução desta prática poluidora.


----------



## Leal (11 Jan 2020 às 21:01)

Tiago Rosa disse:


> Boas,
> Hoje pelas 22h45 eu, a minha namora e a crianca vimos um fenomeno parecido em Casal de Cambra (Sintra) e seguramente nao era balões ou lanternas voadoras.
> Eram cerca de 50 luzes intermitentes que voaram por cima da nossa casa e dirigiram-se para norte..
> Chamei de imediato a minha mae e o meu pai para testemunharem este fenomeno, que é deveras intrigante.
> Pelo trajecto que descreviam davam a enteder que se tratavam de aves..



Também vi e filmei!!!o filmei mas não tem grande qualidade, não consigo carregar aqui o vídeo por causa do tamanho do ficheiro agora não sei o que era


----------



## JhessyClay (11 Jul 2022 às 02:03)

Isso aconteceu novamente aqui no Porto, dia 09 de julho de 2022 por volta das 00:00 para 01:00 consegui filmar.


----------



## JTavares (11 Jul 2022 às 14:25)

Já presenciei esse evento e vim a descobrir q era a frota do Elon Musk os famosos satelites Starlink.


----------



## Luis Filipe (11 Jul 2022 às 15:27)

Eu vi no dia 9 de julho em Lisboa um tipo de drone que nunca tinha visto uma espécie de tubo com uma luz branca em cada ponta parado suspenso no ar, depois começou a deslocar-se lentamente e aos poucos desapareceu. Ainda fui a correr buscar uns binóculos 10 × 50 mas já não consegui ver nada com os binóculos.

Enviado do meu Redmi 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Joao.Andrade (13 Ago 2022 às 13:07)

Alguém sabe mais?? Procurei na Internet e vi este formum, porque acabei de ver o mesmo, durante longo tempo, sobre Braga (na zona da Maia). Legalmente um enxame de luzes a piscar (mais de 70), que se reorganizavam e mudavam de rumo. A percepção, a certa altura, é que sonhem acima das nuvens e desaparecem. Depois aparece outra logo de seguida, sozinha, que deambula errónea até desaparecer. O aspeto exato seria o de um bando de drones muito alto... Mas ao ver os vossos comentários mais antigos já fiquei na dúvida sobre esta hipótese. E o porquê... "Artistas" que sabem que na altura das Perseidas andamos de olhos no céu? Fosse o que fosse, foi entusiasmante.  É intrigante... :P


----------



## StormRic (13 Ago 2022 às 16:00)

Joao.Andrade disse:


> Alguém sabe mais?? Procurei na Internet e vi este formum, porque acabei de ver o mesmo, durante longo tempo, sobre Braga (na zona da Maia). Legalmente um enxame de luzes a piscar (mais de 70), que se reorganizavam e mudavam de rumo. A percepção, a certa altura, é que sonhem acima das nuvens e desaparecem. Depois aparece outra logo de seguida, sozinha, que deambula errónea até desaparecer. O aspeto exato seria o de um bando de drones muito alto... Mas ao ver os vossos comentários mais antigos já fiquei na dúvida sobre esta hipótese. E o porquê... "Artistas" que sabem que na altura das Perseidas andamos de olhos no céu? Fosse o que fosse, foi entusiasmante.  É intrigante... :P


Balões de festas... outra vez

Todas as explicações já foram dadas neste looonngo tópico.


----------

